# June 2017- ACS gang



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

I am creating a thread for people who submitted their ACS in June 2017. Please add your datapoints so that it helps others as well....

Submit Date: 6/3/2017
Last status change date: 6/4/2017
Current stage: 4A- With assessor
Documents submitted: RnR on SD and Company reference letters(4 separate employments)

:fingerscrossed: no update yet.....


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

ACS reassessment submitted yesterday i.e. 15th. Still in stage 1. Documents submitted includes employment reference letter for 5 employments. Qualification documents includes degree, final year project sign off and transcripts.

1st assessment was positive.

Finger crossed ......


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm preparing my documents, planning to file in July


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

FYI,...my ANZCO code is 261311 (Analyst programmer)


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Submission for ACS assessment on 13-06-2017. 
And my application is in 4th Stage: 
Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
Still waiting for the assessment report from them. 
Hoping for the positive results.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Applied for assessment on 15th June under priority processing and still waiting.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Applied for assessment on 15th June under priority processing and still waiting.


Has ACS introduced Priority processing ?

Cheers


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Submitted the application to ACS today. 
But for priority processing option I chose "NO".

And we have two threads for "ACS June 2017"


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Applied for assessment on 15th June under priority processing and still waiting.


Could you please slate the reason for applying under priority processing bro ? 

And did they charge for that ?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

It seems like ACS is waiting for July 1 to release the results.....this is what i found on VETASSESS website....

********************

1 July 2017 – Strategic Skills Lists Reforms

Following the visa reform changes announced by the Australian Government in April 2017, VETASSESS anticipates further changes on 1 July to the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) and Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). We recommend that you take this into consideration when lodging any new applications. 

While VETASSESS continues to receive skills assessment applications, any new application for General Professional Occupations lodged from now will not be finalised before 1 July 2017. 

Please be advised that the anticipation of changes to the occupation lists will not be considered a valid reason for urgency.

*******************

Nothing else can explain the sudden increase in processing time since first week of June,,


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Has ACS introduced Priority processing ?
> 
> Cheers





theillusionist said:


> Could you please slate the reason for applying under priority processing bro ?
> 
> And did they charge for that ?


Oh, my friends I was eligible for priority processing because of my VISA deadline. My VISA was expiring in less than 12 weeks at time of submission.


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

Submitted on 12th June and waiting fingers crossed. Apparently ACS had upgraded their server and there was a downtime for last 5 days, hence the delay.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

rakeshpetit said:


> Submitted on 12th June and waiting fingers crossed. Apparently ACS had upgraded their server and there was a downtime for last 5 days, hence the delay.


don't think so.....i think they are waiting for July 1st for new list of eligible ANZCO codes....

VETASSES has clearly mentioned on their websites that they wont finalize any applications until July 1

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration

1 July 2017 – Strategic Skills Lists Reforms

Following the visa reform changes announced by the Australian Government in April 2017, VETASSESS anticipates further changes on 1 July to the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) and Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). We recommend that you take this into consideration when lodging any new applications. 

While VETASSESS continues to receive skills assessment applications, any new application for General Professional Occupations lodged from now will not be finalised before 1 July 2017. 

Please be advised that the anticipation of changes to the occupation lists will not be considered a valid reason for urgency.


----------



## pathmasri (Oct 22, 2016)

I applied on 3rd of June and still it's in stage 4.
Code 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

pathmasri said:


> I applied on 3rd of June and still it's in stage 4.
> Code 261313 Software Engineer


yes same here. Looks like we have to wait until after the 1st of July weekend for any updates...


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

american_desi said:


> pathmasri said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 3rd of June and still it's in stage 4.
> ...


That's a much longer delay than mine and it clearly seems intentional. Let's wait for July and hope for the best.


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, The ACS website got updated on 26th Jun and now I am not able to upload experience document and delete the qualification (somehow it is displaying 3 qualifications with same details that I gave for one). 
Has anyone faced this issue? Any suggestion how can I get this sorted with the support team from ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Hi Guys, The ACS website got updated on 26th Jun and now I am not able to upload experience document and delete the qualification (somehow it is displaying 3 qualifications with same details that I gave for one).
> Has anyone faced this issue? Any suggestion how can I get this sorted with the support team from ACS?


As they have adopted a new system, there would be some teething problems

Drop them an email on [email protected] explaining the problem you are facing 
Pleas take care to mention your reference number etc.

They will respond within hours with the solution 

Cheers


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

Friends,

Can any of you help me with this crisis. My consultant uploaded one of the reference file in the ACS assessment portal wrongly and not able to delete it. She is saying she can see the delete icon but its not working. Please note we are yet to do the payment and submit the assessment application and still she is unable to delete the uploaded file. Consultant says that recently ACS website got revamped and they enhanced the web page and now the look and feel is different. Can any of you help with a solution for this


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment for 261313 on 2nd June. Its still pending with Assessor


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Couple of my colleagues applied earlier this year, they all received their results within 15 days except for one guy who received it in a month. I know the duration is based on the nature of the case. But most of them applied in the first week are yet to receive their result, it is now unpredictable. Not sure what's running in the background of acs process at this point!. 
But guys from June 2017, please keep this thread active, once u receive ur result, keep us informed,as it will help others who are waiting for their result. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Couple of my colleagues applied earlier this year, they all received their results within 15 days except for one guy who received it in a month. I know the duration is based on the nature of the case. But most of them applied in the first week are yet to receive their result, it is now unpredictable. Not sure what's running in the background of acs process at this point!.
> But guys from June 2017, please keep this thread active, once u receive ur result, keep us informed,as it will help others who are waiting for their result.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


It's in this position for almost two weeks.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> It's in this position for almost two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACS is going through a major upgrade

They may be deliberately withholding results till they are sure that everything is working fine to avoid wrong information to applicants
PTEA faced this problem a few weeks back
So they must be being extra cautious

Cheers


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS is going through a major upgrade
> 
> They may be deliberately withholding results till they are sure that everything is working fine to avoid wrong information to applicants
> PTEA faced this problem a few weeks back
> ...


Actually I suffered through with pearson pte-a upgrade process. I received a blank scorecard, and raised a complaint against it,finally they fixed on the same day. 

So yeah, it's better they stabilize their system before publishing their results. 

But it really tests the patience, I feel sorry for those who applied first week and yet to receive their results. Anyway no one has control over it, so patience is the key.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Actually I suffered through with pearson pte-a upgrade process. I received a blank scorecard, and raised a complaint against it,finally they fixed on the same day.
> 
> So yeah, it's better they stabilize their system before publishing their results.
> 
> But it really tests the patience, I feel sorry for those who applied first week and yet to receive their results. Anyway no one has control over it, so patience is the key.


LOL, that's me....applied on 4th June...it is in same status since Julne 6th "With Assessor" seems like it was a very bad time to apply

It has nothing to do with the website upgrade, they are waiting for the July 1st govt update on skilled list......Until July 3rd the results won't be distributed....

I was also affected by PTE upgrade issues....talk about luck


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

american_desi said:


> LOL, that's me....applied on 4th June...it is in same status since Julne 6th "With Assessor" seems like it was a very bad time to apply
> 
> It has nothing to do with the website upgrade, they are waiting for the July 1st govt update on skilled list......Until July 3rd the results won't be distributed....
> 
> I was also affected by PTE upgrade issues....talk about luck


Website upgrade can't be the main reason. They would have completely different system for applicants, assessors, case officers, members, administrator, developers etc. 

I can agree with the reason that they would be waiting for July which may bring potential changes in skilled occupation list.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

american_desi said:


> LOL, that's me....applied on 4th June...it is in same status since Julne 6th "With Assessor" seems like it was a very bad time to apply
> 
> It has nothing to do with the website upgrade, they are waiting for the July 1st govt update on skilled list......Until July 3rd the results won't be distributed....
> 
> I was also affected by PTE upgrade issues....talk about luck


Hmmmm that's pretty sad. 

I am not sure the reason for the delay. But it's really testing one's patience. 

Hopefully they send out the assessment results soon.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys officially this month operations are done with respect ACS. Now we have to wait till 3rd, isn't it? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, Due to the issue with the ACS portal, I ended up uploading the same educational qualification 3 times. Now I am unable to delete them. ACS has replied that they do not have delete option and I need to provide correct details. Now my doubt is on how should I complete the application inthis case? Can I start new application with 1 application already in saved state? Also, if it gets fixed somehow in 1-2 days will I have to update my statutory declarations and reference to provide proof of July 2017 as current month of job, because right now I have updates till June (since notarization was done in June)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Hi Guys, Due to the issue with the ACS portal, I ended up uploading the same educational qualification 3 times. Now I am unable to delete them. ACS has replied that they do not have delete option and I need to provide correct details. Now my doubt is on how should I complete the application inthis case? Can I start new application with 1 application already in saved state? Also, if it gets fixed somehow in 1-2 days will I have to update my statutory declarations and reference to provide proof of July 2017 as current month of job, because right now I have updates till June (since notarization was done in June)?


There is no issue if there are 3 copies of the same documents 

Upload the balance documents carefully so that there is no repetition 

You can submit the existing SD only 
No need to update the same to July 

Cheers


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> KartikeyaNegi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, Due to the issue with the ACS portal, I ended up uploading the same educational qualification 3 times. Now I am unable to delete them. ACS has replied that they do not have delete option and I need to provide correct details. Now my doubt is on how should I complete the application inthis case? Can I start new application with 1 application already in saved state? Also, if it gets fixed somehow in 1-2 days will I have to update my statutory declarations and reference to provide proof of July 2017 as current month of job, because right now I have updates till June (since notarization was done in June)?
> ...


Thanks for clarifying mate. 

But it is little confusing as there are 3 different entries for same qualifications out of which 2 have details which are exactly same along with documents but for 1 date is different as it was submitted prior to upgrade and after upgrade system took 'dd' field by itself. This different one does not have any document attached as well somehow. ?

For remaining document surely will be more careful to avoid any more repetition.


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Hi Guys, The ACS website got updated on 26th Jun and now I am not able to upload experience document and delete the qualification (somehow it is displaying 3 qualifications with same details that I gave for one).
> Has anyone faced this issue? Any suggestion how can I get this sorted with the support team from ACS?


I had the same issue and sent a note to ACS. they replied back in 1 hour. please find below the reply.
---------------------------------------------
Thank you for your email.

I have received your inquiry and this is a known issue that we are currently working on resolving. 

Please try again later tomorrow afternoon when we aim to have this fixed.

We do appreciate your patience and understanding during this transitional time.
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

rahuldev50 said:


> KartikeyaNegi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, The ACS website got updated on 26th Jun and now I am not able to upload experience document and delete the qualification (somehow it is displaying 3 qualifications with same details that I gave for one).
> ...


Yeah I also got the same reply 2 days back but still site is same. It seems we will have to complete submission with few duplicate details. Hopefully it will not delay the result.

If anyone has submitted duplicate details ever can let know how much additional time it may take to get it sorted? Or is it fine as they would understand the duplicacy?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

good luck guys!


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys very soon to be the end of the day. Did anyone receive their ACS report?


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Guys very soon to be the end of the day. Did anyone receive their ACS report?



Nope..I applied on 2nd June and moved to With Assessor on 6th June..still the same status


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Guys. Any update. Has anyone received ACS assessment recently.


----------



## PomForOz (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi All,

first time poster here. For anyone that is interested, I submitted ACS skills assessment 7th June and got a positive responce today.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

PomForOz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> first time poster here. For anyone that is interested, I submitted ACS skills assessment 7th June and got a positive responce today.


At last .... we know someone who submitted docs for ACS in June and got the results. Good luck bro. 

25 days it is ...


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

PomForOz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> first time poster here. For anyone that is interested, I submitted ACS skills assessment 7th June and got a positive responce today.


Good on ya! Can you pls inform what's your occupation assessed? Thanks.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

PomForOz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> first time poster here. For anyone that is interested, I submitted ACS skills assessment 7th June and got a positive responce today.


Congrats mate! It is definitely not in FIFO then, I submitted 4th of June and still stuck @ "With assessor"

I understand each case may take different times based on complexity....but this is well past the usual ACS timelines until end of May. I don't know what is the hold up.


----------



## PomForOz (Jul 3, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Good on ya! Can you pls inform what's your occupation assessed? Thanks.


Thanks everyone, I am really pleased as it is another step in the right direction! I was assessed for 263111 - computer network engineer


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Hi PomForOz. Nice to see someone got a result from ACS. Can u confirm if it was your first assessment.


----------



## pathmasri (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Guys I got mine too. 261313.
Submitted on 3 jun 2017


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

pathmasri said:


> Hi Guys I got mine too. 261313.
> Submitted on 3 jun 2017


Cool. What time you received your letter email?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

pathmasri said:


> Hi Guys I got mine too. 261313.
> Submitted on 3 jun 2017


Congratulations . 


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

I've applied on June 10th 2017 and waiting for a response from ACS. 


___________________________
ANZCO code (261111 - ICT Business Analyst)
Point- Age(30)/IELTS(20)/ Edu(15)/WorkEx(waiting)


----------



## pathmasri (Oct 22, 2016)

8.13 morning. Dubai time.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

pathmasri said:


> 8.13 morning. Dubai time.


Congrats buddy! Nice to see some movement...hope the coming days brings updates for the rest of us still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PomForOz (Jul 3, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Hi PomForOz. Nice to see someone got a result from ACS. Can u confirm if it was your first assessment.


hey Falcon22, it was my first assessment.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

I have submitted my ACS today!

Submitted 5 references and an RPL


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

I have submitted my ACS today!

Submitted 5 references and an RPL


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I have submitted my ACS today!
> 
> Submitted 5 references and an RPL


All the best buddy......I submitted about a month before you for Analyst programmer (5 Employment reference letters + 5 SD's with roles and responsibilities + Engineering Degree in Computer Science)....still waiting to hear back....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I have submitted my ACS today!
> 
> Submitted 5 references and an RPL




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

PomForOz said:


> Thanks everyone, I am really pleased as it is another step in the right direction! I was assessed for 263111 - computer network engineer


Congrats PomForOz. When did you file your EOI? Which date?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Meavin2011 said:


> Congrats PomForOz. When did you file your EOI? Which date?




I guess the person just hot assessed and will now create EOI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Now that we have seen few people getting their ACS assessment results after a really long wait, I am wondering how long will it take for ACS to clear the backlog.

How big is ACS as an organisation and how many assessors do they engage? Does anyone have any idea on how many applications can be assessed by ACS in a day?

I am worried that folks have been waiting for assessment since end of May. Not sure when will folks who applied in last 1-2 weeks will get their assessment?


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Now that we have seen few people getting their ACS assessment results after a really long wait, I am wondering how long will it take for ACS to clear the backlog.
> 
> How big is ACS as an organisation and how many assessors do they engage? Does anyone have any idea on how many applications can be assessed by ACS in a day?
> 
> I am worried that folks have been waiting for assessment since end of May. Not sure when will folks who applied in last 1-2 weeks will get their assessment?


Cant say, its very unpredictable. If you check earlier posts in this thread, one guy got his assessment Yesterday whereby he submitted his application on 7th June.

Lets hope for the best.!!


----------



## Benz19 (Jun 11, 2017)

strams said:


> I've applied on June 10th 2017 and waiting for a response from ACS.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> ...



In same boat as you ! Applied on 10th June 
ANZCO Code : 26112 system analyst 
Points: Age 30 Pte/IELTS 10 EDu 15 workEx (waiting ACS)


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Morning. When people say they are waiting for a response what do they mean? I submitted mine yesterday morning, in the early hours this morning the progress changed to "assigned to case worker". Is this case for everyone?

If not sure what the steps are or what to expect. 

I'll keep posting as I hear back from ACS.

Thanks


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

I guess none of the guys whose assessment got completed had applied for 261313. Mine was submitted for 261313 on 2nd June..still awaiting..anyone with 261313 please let me know


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

vibs said:


> I guess none of the guys whose assessment got completed had applied for 261313. Mine was submitted for 261313 on 2nd June..still awaiting..anyone with 261313 please let me know


Applied on 12th June for 262313. Still waiting and in stage 4 with assesor


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

rakeshpetit said:


> vibs said:
> 
> 
> > I guess none of the guys whose assessment got completed had applied for 261313. Mine was submitted for 261313 on 2nd June..still awaiting..anyone with 261313 please let me know
> ...


Apologies 261313, typo!!


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

rahuldev50 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can any of you help me with this crisis. My consultant uploaded one of the reference file in the ACS assessment portal wrongly and not able to delete it. She is saying she can see the delete icon but its not working. Please note we are yet to do the payment and submit the assessment application and still she is unable to delete the uploaded file. Consultant says that recently ACS website got revamped and they enhanced the web page and now the look and feel is different. Can any of you help with a solution for this



Browsers compatibility is a problem. Functionality seems to work best in Firefox. The website doesn't work in ie. I had to create a new profile to get round he issue.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

It does not look like many folks have received the assessment from ACS yet. 

The wait is never ending and its moving at a very slow pace. 

I think folks who have applied in end of May will soon reach ACS SLA of 6-8 weeks for assessment.

Guys, please do update us in case you receive any update on your assessment from ACS.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> It does not look like many folks have received the assessment from ACS yet.
> 
> The wait is never ending and its moving at a very slow pace.
> 
> ...


yes. Before the website upgrade the official SLA was "upto 12 weeks", It's nice to know it is currently 6-8 weeks....Most of us have crossed the 4 weeks mark now.....what can i say...another 4 weeks to go


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Hopefully few of us receive within this week. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shalinjames said:


> Hopefully few of us receive within this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Wishing all the best! They need to puck up the pace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Submitted 13th June - Still waiting (with assessor)!


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Submitted 13th June - Still waiting (with assessor)!


I applied on the very same date and waiting for the response. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Mine is In-progress state, not even with assessor ... Applied on June 27th


----------



## cmohan.n85 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm finding some difficulties to understand the new ui format,
Can someone explain what the file name should be for passport and qualification.
I'm unable to view them after upload,whereas experience references are shown properly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

I had the same issue

I named the passport scan "passport"
I named my employment references "Reference_[companyname]"

I think the new UI has some legacy references that don't make sense any more.


----------



## cmohan.n85 (Jul 5, 2017)

Guys use chrome browser to upload


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2149 (Jul 5, 2017)

Submitted on 06-June, and my application moved to Stage 4 (with accessor) within 1 day. No update since then....


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

MB2149 said:


> Submitted on 06-June, and my application moved to Stage 4 (with accessor) within 1 day. No update since then....


You are lucky then. Its been 10 days since i submitted , still it is in "In progress" state


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi guys, I submitted to ACS SA for 261313 on June 27 and now I am still waiting. The day after submission, my application status changed to "In-progress" with "... working with Case Officer". I have no idea on which stage I have been. 

Anyone who submitted SA for 261313 after June 27 and already moved to further steps, for instance, "work with accessor"? 
Another question is whether anyone was suggested to change ANZSCO code from 261313 to 261312 by ACS? 

Thanks and good luck to all you guys.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

song4u said:


> Hi guys, I submitted to ACS SA for 261313 on June 27 and now I am still waiting. The day after submission, my application status changed to "In-progress" with "... working with Case Officer". I have no idea on which stage I have been.
> 
> Anyone who submitted SA for 261313 after June 27 and already moved to further steps, for instance, "work with accessor"?
> Another question is whether anyone was suggested to change ANZSCO code from 261313 to 261312 by ACS?
> ...


Are you able to login here?

https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status2

This link still shows the status in "legacy" format....if you are not able to login,...then we need to wait for more data points regarding the different steps in new process..

I am waiting since June 4th....still "with assessor"....ACS used to take less than 10 business days...i don't know what changed on their end..


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Are you able to login here?
> 
> https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status2
> 
> ...


I cannot, bro. I can only access to my application via Login on Homepage https://www.acs.org.au/home.html

:-(


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

song4u said:


> I cannot, bro. I can only access to my application via Login on Homepage https://www.acs.org.au/home.html
> 
> :-(


For people who have applied before 26th June will have access to their legacy status tracking. 
For people applied newly they have different system. 

Moreover, this delay tests our patience a lot. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

I have seen only three of them from this forum got their report, rest of us still waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

shalinjames said:


> I have seen only three of them from this forum got their report, rest of us still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes we all are very disappointed. Not able to file for an EOI in absence of ACS assessment. 

The problem is they are not letting us know the probable date as well. Few days back when folks started receiving their assessment results, we thought now the system issues have been resolved and changes in Immigration rules have also been announced so ACS will close the assessments soon.

Unfortunately the situation has not improved even now


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Yes we all are very disappointed. Not able to file for an EOI in absence of ACS assessment.
> 
> The problem is they are not letting us know the probable date as well. Few days back when folks started receiving their assessment results, we thought now the system issues have been resolved and changes in Immigration rules have also been announced so ACS will close the assessments soon.
> 
> Unfortunately the situation has not improved even now


yup! Someone recently got their results after 6 weeks (he applied in May)

I guess we are here for a long wait....it's almost the end of day in Sydney, can't expect anything today......another week passed by without any update out:


----------



## abhishek123 (Apr 22, 2017)

HI All,

I submitted all my documents to MARA agent to process my ACS application on 3rd July. Since than Agent is saying due to recent ACS website upgrade, there are issues in uploading or attaching documents to ACS application form. 
Not sure if individual application submission are going through or its just impacting Agents ??
Anyone observed same issue or heard this from their agents ??



Wrong timing... 

Thanks


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

abhishek123 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I submitted all my documents to MARA agent to process my ACS application on 3rd July. Since than Agent is saying due to recent ACS website upgrade, there are issues in uploading or attaching documents to ACS application form.
> Not sure if individual application submission are going through or its just impacting Agents ??
> ...


One of my friend is trying to apply for ACS, she is facing similar issue with ACS application (post july 1)...she is unable to add/delete docs correctly....so the issue is not only thru MARA agents ...


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Guyz.

Submitted ACS for my spouse on June 29th through the new user Interface for ANZSCO - 261312 - developer progammer.

As posted in the thread..this new interface has got some technical issues like upload and delete not working and document names are appended with some text after upload etc...may b due to upgrade issues.

However, looks like I need to wait few more weeks looking at the waiting time of others in this thread.

Good luck guyz! Hope you all get ACS report soon!


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guyz.

Submitted ACS for my spouse on July 3rd through the new user Interface for ANZSCO - 261313 - Software Engineer

I did not face any issue in ACS. the documents were uploaded correctly. Though i did not try to delete anything

The status is In Progress


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

song4u said:


> Hi guys, I submitted to ACS SA for 261313 on June 27 and now I am still waiting. The day after submission, my application status changed to "In-progress" with "... working with Case Officer". I have no idea on which stage I have been.
> 
> Anyone who submitted SA for 261313 after June 27 and already moved to further steps, for instance, "work with accessor"?
> Another question is whether anyone was suggested to change ANZSCO code from 261313 to 261312 by ACS?
> ...


Hi song4u, comparing to old system's stage, you are on stage 2: In-progress.
The next stages are:
3. Additional docs (if needed)
4a. With assessor
4b. With assessor - In-progress
5. Completed

Hope it helps.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I successfully submitted my review application on 6-July and did not face any issue.

Few things I observed during submission
1)Some of the old documents I had submitted were missing so I had to upload them again
2)The naming convention of the old attachments was changed.

My assessment result was positive but after assessment result, I found out some mistakes in my statutory declaration. Therefore to correct those mistakes I applied for a review application.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hi, does anyone know what actually happens when the application is "with a case worker". For example do they check references with employers etc


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

They generally do not check references with employers. Case officer checks whether the documentation is complete or not. If not then he will drop you a mail asking for missing doc. If everything is in place then your case is assigned to an assessor.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arvindjoshi said:


> They generally do not check references with employers. Case officer checks whether the documentation is complete or not. If not then he will drop you a mail asking for missing doc. If everything is in place then your case is assigned to an assessor.




I have never seen them checking as a matter of fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I successfully submitted my review application on 6-July and did not face any issue.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear your review was successfully submitted bro. Hope our review applications would be fine


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi AzuriVN,

Thanks man. Your application status is with case officer or assessor??


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi AzuriVN,
> 
> Thanks man. Your application status is with case officer or assessor??


Hi, mine is "with case officer". And it have not been changed for a week.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine is also with case officer. My application is inprogress and says

Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor


----------



## jackschack (Mar 29, 2017)

FYI, if you are in India, to help with notary attestations of when you don't have much time to seek out a notary, check out notarykart.com. I did all of mine through them

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FKMM2017 (Jul 5, 2017)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Hi Guys, The ACS website got updated on 26th Jun and now I am not able to upload experience document and delete the qualification (somehow it is displaying 3 qualifications with same details that I gave for one).
> Has anyone faced this issue? Any suggestion how can I get this sorted with the support team from ACS?



Hi,
I am also experiencing the same issue with my qualification and experience documents. For some reasons, they both appeared twice and I am unable to remove one of them as "Remove Qualification" and "Remove Experience" buttons are not working. I have already sent an email to them but haven't gotten any reply yet. Were you able to pass yours?


----------



## FKMM2017 (Jul 5, 2017)

KartikeyaNegi said:


> Yeah I also got the same reply 2 days back but still site is same. It seems we will have to complete submission with few duplicate details. Hopefully it will not delay the result.
> 
> If anyone has submitted duplicate details ever can let know how much additional time it may take to get it sorted? Or is it fine as they would understand the duplicacy?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there,
Have you completed your submission with few duplicate details? I'm also facing the same issue and I have doubts on completing the submission..


----------



## cmohan.n85 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Try to create/upload using chrome browser;even I had the same problem. I called the assessment authority,she acknowledged the issue and asked me to submit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Day 1 of this week is about to end. Let us know if anyone received their assessments. Kindly mention the application date with number of employments and occupation code. Mine is still with assessor and ANZSCO code is 263111.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Day 1 of this week is about to end. Let us know if anyone received their assessments. Kindly mention the application date with number of employments and occupation code. Mine is still with assessor and ANZSCO code is 263111.


Mine is still "with assessor"! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

FKMM2017 said:


> Hi,
> I am also experiencing the same issue with my qualification and experience documents. For some reasons, they both appeared twice and I am unable to remove one of them as "Remove Qualification" and "Remove Experience" buttons are not working. I have already sent an email to them but haven't gotten any reply yet. Were you able to pass yours?



I was facing the same issue. Seems like a bug in their system. I called them up and got a response that " We donot delete anything for history purposes. Only the latest attachments and additions will be counted." Called up 3times. 2 rejected any backend changes but one of them agreed to change the backend and delete all my qualifications and work ex so that i can do it afresh.

It was a mess, anything I add was getting added haphazardly.


----------



## Jay2551 (Aug 25, 2015)

shalinjames said:


> Submission for ACS assessment on 13-06-2017.
> And my application is in 4th Stage:
> Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.
> Still waiting for the assessment report from them.
> Hoping for the positive results.


please let me know when will ur assessment out.


----------



## farhan.raza (Jul 10, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Mine is In-progress state, not even with assessor ... Applied on June 27th


i am in the same boat where you are, i applied on 28th ans still on stage 2 with case officer


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Jay2551 said:


> please let me know when will ur assessment out.


I will be more than happy to inform as soon as I receive my report. 

But until now it's with assessor. And I have no idea when they will send my assessment report. Waiting for a month. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I applied ACS for my brother on June 12th and we received his ACS today as positive for migration. One thing to note though is that we received the letter first and then the status was changed on the website.

Best of luck to all of you and do check your inbox.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I applied ACS for my brother on June 12th and we received his ACS today as positive for migration. One thing to note though is that we received the letter first and then the status was changed on the website.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and do check your inbox.


Can please you confirm what occupation and how many job episodes you submitted? Thanks.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I applied ACS for my brother on June 12th and we received his ACS today as positive for migration. One thing to note though is that we received the letter first and then the status was changed on the website.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and do check your inbox.


Congratulations. 
Glad to know someone received their report.  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

anybody applied for review and got results ?? i applied for review on 30th June, still status is "In Progress"


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

I applied for review on 6 July. Application is with assessor


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I applied ACS for my brother on June 12th and we received his ACS today as positive for migration. One thing to note though is that we received the letter first and then the status was changed on the website.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and do check your inbox.


Congrats buddy! I applied on June 4th...still waiting 

It's getting from annoying to frustrating now.....but nothing in my hands.....wait continues arty:


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> I applied for review on 6 July. Application is with assessor


Mine it is saying In Progress - Your application is currently with Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor !!

so it seems your is at next level in just 4 days where mine is at first level even after 11 days


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Mine it is saying In Progress - Your application is currently with Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor !!
> 
> so it seems your is at next level in just 4 days where mine is at first level even after 11 days


something seems to have changed in ACS process, probably they are doing more stringent checks now....I see people who submitted on 7th June/12th June getting their results finalized but my application from 4th June is still pending....

I do understand each case is different....so there is nothing we can do but wait...I did send an email to ACS to check on the status, i got the standard "It may take 6-8weeks for ACS processing" email...


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

american_desi said:


> something seems to have changed in ACS process, probably they are doing more stringent checks now....I see people who submitted on 7th June/12th June getting their results finalized but my application from 4th June is still pending....
> 
> I do understand each case is different....so there is nothing we can do but wait...I did send an email to ACS to check on the status, i got the standard "It may take 6-8weeks for ACS processing" email...


It must be annoying experience to wait this long. Sadly their response is way too annoying! (like we don't read their status tracker page or instructions page) 
I hope you receive it pretty soon. I wish you the best! 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

In my opinion, the delay is due to upgrade of their system. During the upgrade they faced many issue. Lot of them are fixed now but some minor defects are still there.
My application status is below
Submitted on: 6-July
With Case officer: 7-July
With Assessor: 10-July


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> In my opinion, the delay is due to upgrade of their system. During the upgrade they faced many issue. Lot of them are fixed now but some minor defects are still there.
> My application status is below
> Submitted on: 6-July
> With Case officer: 7-July
> With Assessor: 10-July


Before the 1st week of June, the average time to process ACS was about 2 weeks...Most people received an update within 10 business days....For applications submitted End of May/June the processing times increased significantly....i highly doubt it has anything to do with front end ACS system upgrades we see...I believe there are changes in their backend ACS process as well which is adding to the additional processing times...


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 2 job episodes amounting to a total of 2 years of experience.


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

jfperez05 said:


> Can please you confirm what occupation and how many job episodes you submitted? Thanks.


We applied under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 2 job episodes amounting to a total of 2 years of experience.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Its been 14 days since I applied for ACS. Still in "In Progress" stage :-(


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

28 days "with assessor". 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

Applied on 16th June. Still with the Assessor.

- Murali


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Applied on 6-July...still with assessor


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Rahulyash0038 said:


> One thing to note though is that we received the letter first and then the status was changed on the website.


This letter comes on email or a hard copy to your postal address?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> This letter comes on email or a hard copy to your postal address?


Email...


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> 28 days "with assessor".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


we are the veterans of "June 2017 ACS"  ....waiting for the longest lol....hope we hear something by end of July at least...


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

american_desi said:


> we are the veterans of "June 2017 ACS"  ....waiting for the longest lol....hope we hear something by end of July at least...


Successfully crossed the 1 month line. Two more weeks for the official check point. :smash:


----------



## Nouma (Jul 5, 2017)

Applied on the 15th of June and still with assessor


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

If June people are waiting for their result then what will happen to july people....long wait is on...frustating now


----------



## song4u (Sep 28, 2016)

AzuriVN said:


> Hi song4u, comparing to old system's stage, you are on stage 2: In-progress.
> The next stages are:
> 3. Additional docs (if needed)
> 4a. With assessor
> ...


Thank you bro.


----------



## blessingrain (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi all, first time poster here. I've received the +ve result from ACS today, applied on 20th Jun. Thank you all for the information posted here 

Applied: 20th Jun
Result: 12th Jul


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

blessingrain said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. I've received the +ve result from ACS today, applied on 20th Jun. Thank you all for the information posted here
> 
> Applied: 20th Jun
> Result: 12th Jul


Congrats dear. What was your skill code and how many Job episodes?


----------



## blessingrain (Jun 15, 2017)

SA 261112 and 1 job episode


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Submitted the application to ACS today.
> But for priority processing option I chose "NO".
> 
> And we have two threads for "ACS June 2017"




Hi,

Have you got the outcome of your application or not yet.

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th June, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), moved to stage 'with Assessor' within 2 days and currently in the same state 'with assessor' since then.

Seems like ACS team have extended their timeline for processing of the applications.

Has anyone else got their assessment result who applied on or after 26th June, 2017


Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

*ACS Applied 26-Jun-2017*

Hi,

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th June, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), moved to stage 'with Assessor' within 2 days and currently in the same state 'with assessor' since then.

Seems like ACS team have extended their timeline for processing of the applications.

Has anyone else got their assessment result who applied on or after 26th June, 2017


Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh



ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Applied: 26th June, 2017
Current ACS State: With Assessor
Experience: 4 and half years
Job Episodes: 1
Qualification: BCA+MCA


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

*ACS skill assessment applied 26-Jun-2017*

Hi,

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th June, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), moved to stage 'with Assessor' within 2 days and currently in the same state 'with assessor' since then.

Seems like ACS team have extended their timeline for processing of the applications.

Has anyone else got their assessment result who applied on or after 26th June, 2017


Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh



ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Applied: 26th June, 2017
Current ACS State: With Assessor
Experience: 4 and half years
Job Episodes: 1
Qualification: BCA+MCA


----------



## chawla_piyush (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

I wanted to check on one thing.

ACS deducted 4 years of working experience and i don't know the reason 

I've 3 years of computer professional degree and have been working in same industry since last 8 years. Still, ACS deducted 4 years of experience.

Can you advise on this? Shall i appeal on this?


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

chawla_piyush said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to check on one thing.
> 
> ...


When did you receive your result?
And could you provide us more information in your result letter?
According to ACS rule, 4 years deduction is for *ICT Major* degree that *NOT *closely related to the nominated occupation.


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

chawla_piyush said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to check on one thing.
> 
> ...




According to ACS rule, 4 years deduction is for ICT Major degree that NOT closely related to the nominated occupation.

What's the 3 year computer professional degree that you hold and under what occupation/ANZSCO Code you applied the ACS assessment?

Also, when did you submit your ACS assessment application and after what days you received the outcome?

I submitted the application for assessment under Software Engineer(261313) on 26th June, 2017 and it's been in 'With Assessor' stage since 28th June,2017.


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Submitted - 13th June
Result - 12th July

Apparently they have deducted 4 Years from my experience (which has spoiled my chances of getting enough points)

Can anyone confirm since when my experience would be counted if my letter says following:



> The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 313113 (Web administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.


Please advise.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Enzali said:


> Submitted - 13th June
> Result - 12th July
> 
> Apparently they have deducted 4 Years from my experience (which has spoiled my chances of getting enough points)
> ...


You can include work experience from 1st Jan 2015. By the way, what time you got your result?


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Submitted - 13th June
> Result - 12th July
> 
> Apparently they have deducted 4 Years from my experience (which has spoiled my chances of getting enough points)
> ...


What was your professional qualification?


----------



## hari87 (Jul 11, 2017)

I am planning to apply for ACS and below are my details
Can anyone help me to understand how many years would be deducted as my traning?

Total Yrs of Exp : 9 years
ANZCo : 261313 
Current Location : India
Bachelors : BTECH( Electronics and Telematics)


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

blessingrain said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. I've received the +ve result from ACS today, applied on 20th Jun. Thank you all for the information posted here
> 
> Applied: 20th Jun
> Result: 12th Jul


Congrats!...


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*4 years*

They will deduct 4 years because your degree will be assessed as ICT minor.



hari87 said:


> I am planning to apply for ACS and below are my details
> Can anyone help me to understand how many years would be deducted as my traning?
> 
> Total Yrs of Exp : 9 years
> ...


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Submitted assessment on 3rd July, waiting for same. ANZSCO code 261311.


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Congrats!...


Hi, 

In what state your ACS skill assessment application is currently?

I submitted on 26th June, 2017 and 'with assessor' since 28th June.

ACS under 261313 Software Engineer. 4 and half years of experience. BCA+MCA


Regards,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Submitted - 13th June
> Result - 12th July
> 
> Apparently they have deducted 4 Years from my experience (which has spoiled my chances of getting enough points)
> ...


Please mention ur background, like degree ? specialization ? total years of experience ?


----------



## blessingrain (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi all,

May I ask a very silly question, I've seen many times in this forum that people talk about ACS minus 2 yrs/4yrs of experience. 
I'm now lodging my EOI. Should I state the date that I started my work, or the date that ACS has stated in "The following employment after MMM YYYY is considered to equate to work..."?

Appreciate if someone could advise as it would determine whether I got additional 5 pts. 

Many thank in advance!


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Dear expatforum friends, my ACS wait finally comes to an end! It has been over 5 weeks and today I lost patience and dropped another follow up email to ACS(around 8:30am sydney time) asking for a status update.

Within 2 hours (around 11am sydney time), i received an email from ACS with my ACS results. Anyone waiting for over 4 weeks, i would suggest you drop a polite email, maybe some applications are lost in a limbo during the whole software upgrade fiasco....who knows!

The bad: They have deducted 4yrs although my Bachelors was in Computer science 

The good: I still barely crossed the 8yr mark ...so hopefully i will still receive points for 8yrs + experience.

********************************************************
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxx completed August 20xx has

been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after August 20xx is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/xx - 09/xx – 1 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: xxxxx
Employer: xxxxxx
Country: INDIA

.........
<<rest of my employment episodes>>

<<I had 4 episodes from Company 1 & 4 more episodes from other companies, not sure if this delayed my application>>

********************************************************

I have worked in multiple countries while in my first company all of which are included in the ACS letter, when i file for EOI, should i bother to mention the first 4 yrs, or can i start my employment date after August 20xx(i.e Sept 20xx)in EOI?

Again, moving on to the next step....hope to meet u folks in the EOI thread and maybe in Australia one day  good luck to anyone still waiting!


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

american_desi said:


> Dear expatforum friends, my ACS wait finally comes to an end! It has been over 5 weeks and today I lost patience and dropped another follow up email to ACS(around 8:30am sydney time) asking for a status update.
> 
> Within 2 hours (around 11am sydney time), i received an email from ACS with my ACS results. Anyone waiting for over 4 weeks, i would suggest you drop a polite email, maybe some applications are lost in a limbo during the whole software upgrade fiasco....who knows!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congrats.. What I think is skipping employments which are not counted towards points calculation shouldn't be any issue. But there is a Form 80 to be filled at the time of applying VISA which asks you to fill all the employments either paid or non-paid/volunteer/internships etc.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats.. What I think is skipping employments which are not counted towards points calculation shouldn't be any issue. But there is a Form 80 to be filled at the time of applying VISA which asks you to fill all the employments either paid or non-paid/volunteer/internships etc.


I see. Thanks mate....I will do that...what is the next thread we graduate to from here?

BTW, if anyone has questions about Analyst Programmer, feel free to ask/pm me.....


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

american_desi said:


> Dear expatforum friends, my ACS wait finally comes to an end! It has been over 5 weeks and today I lost patience and dropped another follow up email to ACS(around 8:30am sydney time) asking for a status update.
> 
> Within 2 hours (around 11am sydney time), i received an email from ACS with my ACS results. Anyone waiting for over 4 weeks, i would suggest you drop a polite email, maybe some applications are lost in a limbo during the whole software upgrade fiasco....who knows!
> 
> ...


Congrats. I thought you had submitted RPL and hence it was taking so long for your application. If Normal assessment is taking 5 + weeks then what will happen to applications which are for Non Computer Science background (and hence requires RPL report submission) !!

Whom did you write the mail to in the morning? To your case officer or ACS mail-id for general queries?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Congrats. I thought you had submitted RPL and hence it was taking so long for your application. If Normal assessment is taking 5 + weeks then what will happen to applications which are for Non Computer Science background (and hence requires RPL report submission) !!
> 
> Whom did you write the mail to in the morning? To your case officer or ACS mail-id for general queries?


Thanks mate...I came up with many theories why my ACS was so severely delayed, i will never know why it took so long although it was a fairly simple case (Computer science engineering with all related jobs). I had R&R's on Statutory declarations, not sure if that matters...

I sent an email to the generic ACS email id... [email protected]


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

I just wonder why most recent assessment results were deducted 4 years of working exp instead of 2 years (although they had ICT Major Bachelor Degree)?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

AzuriVN said:


> I just wonder why most recent assessment results were deducted 4 years of working exp instead of 2 years (although they had ICT Major Bachelor Degree)?


Good question. Can't we write back to ACS seeking clarification on the assessment results / criteria?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Dear expatforum friends, my ACS wait finally comes to an end! It has been over 5 weeks and today I lost patience and dropped another follow up email to ACS(around 8:30am sydney time) asking for a status update.
> 
> Within 2 hours (around 11am sydney time), i received an email from ACS with my ACS results. Anyone waiting for over 4 weeks, i would suggest you drop a polite email, maybe some applications are lost in a limbo during the whole software upgrade fiasco....who knows!
> 
> ...




Congrats Brother, I have been following all your posts throughout this Forum as I am on the same boat of impatience since the submission of my ACS application.

I am currently in Melbourne on 457 visa since May, 2016 and willing to apply 189 now.

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th June, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), which moved to stage 'with Assessor' within 2 days and currently in the same state 'with assessor' since then.

seems like there is a huge backlog of pending applications due to which the recent applications are affected and taking a long time to process. Or could be, they have made their process more stringent and are extra cautions while assessing the skills.

The other news about deduction of 4 years is also strange. lets see what's the outcome for rest of us.

Has anyone else got their assessment result who applied on or after 26th June, 2017


Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


****************************************************************
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Applied: 26th June, 2017
Current ACS State: With Assessor
IT Experience: 4 and half years
Job Episodes: 1
Qualification: BCA+MCA


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Congrats Brother, I have been following all your posts throughout this Forum as I am on the same boat of impatience since the submission of my ACS application.
> 
> I am currently in Melbourne on 457 visa since May, 2016 and willing to apply 189 now.
> 
> ...


I have a question, may be off topic for this thread. 
Have you ever thought of "Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)" Under "the Direct Entry stream".


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> I have a question, may be off topic for this thread.
> Have you ever thought of "Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)" Under "the Direct Entry stream".


There are 3 constraints to this and none of them works in my case. So, opting for 189.

1. Your employer should be willing to nominate you to work in Australia and you need an offer letter from them.

2. As per the new regulations after the announcement of replacement of 457, you need to complete 3 years of term in Australia before you can go for 186 direct entry. Earlier, it was 2 years.

3. Also, as per the new regulations, Your occupation should be on the MLTSSL, if you want to apply PR under direct entry scheme, you can't go for it, if your occupation is only on STSOL and not on MLTSSL. Earlier, the 186 direct entry scheme was available for all the occupations on both the lists which were called SOL and CSOL and changed to MLTSSL and STSOL respectively under the new regulations.

My employer nominated me under the ICT support engineer. However, my responsibilities were as of a Software Engineer since I am working as an L3 support personnel. Came to know about this just recently.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> I have a question, may be off topic for this thread.
> Have you ever thought of "Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)" Under "the Direct Entry stream".



What's the history of your ACS application.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Guys good news, I received my ACS report and it is positive!.... 

Master of Science (5 years integrated degree without bachelor's degree)
Three different employment. 

Applied on 13-06-2017
Received on 13-07-2017


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> Guys good news, I received my ACS report and it is positive!....
> 
> Master of Science (5 years integrated degree without bachelor's degree)
> Three different employment.
> ...


Congrats shalinjames.
How many years of working exp you was deducted by ACS  ?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Guys good news, I received my ACS report and it is positive!....
> 
> Master of Science (5 years integrated degree without bachelor's degree)
> Three different employment.
> ...


AWESOME.

Congrats Bro. What number of years deducted from your experience.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

2years (MS Software engineering) Anzsco code 261313 - Software Engineer 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> 2years (MS Software engineering) Anzsco code 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



That's a real good news, 4 years not deducted for you.

let's see what happens for rest of us.

This long wait is just killing.



**************************************
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Applied: 26th June, 2017
Current ACS State: With Assessor
IT Experience: 4 and half years - 1 year in Australia -Hoping for 5 points, depends on ACS outcome
Job Episodes: 1
Qualification: BCA+MCA - hoping for 15 points, depends on ACS outcome.
PTE: 8 each - 20 points
Age: 29 - 30 points


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

american_desi said:


> Dear expatforum friends, my ACS wait finally comes to an end! It has been over 5 weeks and today I lost patience and dropped another follow up email to ACS(around 8:30am sydney time) asking for a status update.
> 
> Within 2 hours (around 11am sydney time), i received an email from ACS with my ACS results. Anyone waiting for over 4 weeks, i would suggest you drop a polite email, maybe some applications are lost in a limbo during the whole software upgrade fiasco....who knows!
> 
> ...




Can u tell us the reason of deduction for 4 years in experience. I mean to say can u tell us about your case. Experience deducted was before your degree completion.


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey, finally i got result, same as posted above.. They deducted 4 years though they certified as my bachelor of technology degree equates to majors in computing. 

Applied on 21st May and received today 13th july 2017. 

Best of luck for others


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Kishorekadam said:


> Hey, finally i got result, same as posted above.. They deducted 4 years though they certified as my bachelor of technology degree equates to majors in computing.
> 
> Applied on 21st May and received today 13th july 2017.
> 
> Best of luck for others



This is giving me a big headache, i have only 5 years of experience, only if they deduct 2 years I get 5 points from experience and stand a chance for PR. 

Now really worried :-( 

I submitted my application on June 27th and today ( 13th July ) it has moved to an assessor, I was happy that it progressed to next stage, now this 4 years deduction gave me a big headache .


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I've also received my assessment as positive however they have deducted 6 Years from my experience and awarded AQF assosciate degree considering my 2 Yrs BSc degree.

Submitted on 10th June with 4 Job episodes totaling 9+ years of experience.

Good luck to those still waiting.

Regards


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Kishorekadam said:


> Hey, finally i got result, same as posted above.. They deducted 4 years though they certified as my bachelor of technology degree equates to majors in computing.
> 
> Applied on 21st May and received today 13th july 2017.
> 
> Best of luck for others



Can u provide us the occupation code and your qualification details. As per the ACS assessment policy they will deduct 4 years from experience if your qualification is not closely related to nominated occupation.

Your ANZSCO code and degree will help us to gauge the actual assessment criteria.


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, 
261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code 
Qualification: B. Tech. (Hons) in Computer Science and Engineering 
, now can you please clarify. 


falcon22 said:


> Can u provide us the occupation code and your qualification details. As per the ACS assessment policy they will deduct 4 years from experience if your qualification is not closely related to nominated occupation.
> 
> Your ANZSCO code and degree will help us to gauge the actual assessment criteria.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*Seems Odd*

Your degree should have qualified as IT Major and only 2 yrs should've been deducted. 



Kishorekadam said:


> Hi,
> 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
> Qualification: B. Tech. (Hons) in Computer Science and Engineering
> , now can you please clarify.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

What is the experience start date mentioned in the letter. Also, did they list all the experience in the letter. Non ICT experience are not mentioned in the letter along-with experience where the provided information is not up to the mark. If any experience episode is not mentioned in the letter then it mean it was not considered.


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

*Applied for ACS Today*

All,

I have just applied for my ACS as below:


261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code 
Qualification: B. E. in Computer Science and Engineering 
Offshore Work Experience - May 2013 to Nov 2016
Onshore(Sydney) Work Exp - Nov 2016 to Present

I'm expecting a two year cut in my offshore exp. Please let me know your views. 

Regards,
Chirag Modi


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

chirag0105 said:


> All,
> 
> I have just applied for my ACS as below:
> 
> ...



Hi,

Your case is very similar to mine. I have offshore experience from Jan 13 to Apr 16 and onshore (Melbourne) since May 16 to till.

I submitted ACS assessment on 26-Jun-2017 and 'with assessor' since 28-Jun-2017.

What's your story?


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Congrats Brother, I have been following all your posts throughout this Forum as I am on the same boat of impatience since the submission of my ACS application.
> 
> I am currently in Melbourne on 457 visa since May, 2016 and willing to apply 189 now.
> 
> ...



Hey Indy,

My episodes are similar to that of yours and by the looks 

261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code 
Qualification: B. E. in Computer Science and Engineering 
Offshore Work Experience - May 2013 to Nov 2016
Onshore(Sydney) Work Exp - Nov 2016 to Present


Now my question is if they are going to cut 4 years in the work exp, and my offshore is only 3.5 years - what happens? Do they cut from the onsite exp eventually leading to a lesser exp in Australia?

How has the 4 year rule come into picture all of a sudden! 

Regards,
Chirag Modi


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

I have also received positive results today.

Applied on: 15th June, 2017
Received on: 13th July, 2017 (Today)
Years deducted: 2 years 1 month
Occupation code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Qualifications:
Bachelor of Commerce (B.Com) (2-year)
Master in Computer Science (MCS) (2-year)


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

God please help and get me a positive assessment.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

chirag0105 said:


> Hey Indy,
> 
> My episodes are similar to that of yours and by the looks
> 
> ...





Hi Chirag,

That's right, few guys have said that they got deduction of 4 years experience in their ACS result letter. That's unfortunate. Reason is still unknown, could be something related to their responsibilities which weren't completely matching during their first 2 years of work.

But it's not happening for all. There is another guy who has just posted, had a Bsc Commerce and Master of Computer science degree. Only the first 2 years were deducted for him.

Let's see what happens. Another concern is the delay in the processing of ACS applications. People are receiving the report after a period of one month.

In worst case, if the deduction of 4 years happens for you then you should have to go for 79+ in PTE to complete your points. Because we both not going to get any points for experience in that scenario.


Regards,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

I submitted my acs on 21st june for analyst programmer. Still waiting....


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

I've received my ACS result yesterday as well.

Applied Date: June 10th 
Approved Date: July 12th
ANZCO code: ICT business analyst
Result: Positive, Btech in EEE as Minor in Computing, MS in CS as Major in computing.
Exp: 5 years 2 months. Deducted 2 years for not relevant work matching to the code.

All the best guys. See you in other forums.


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hi Chirag,
> 
> That's right, few guys have said that they got deduction of 4 years experience in their ACS result letter. That's unfortunate. Reason is still unknown, could be something related to their responsibilities which weren't completely matching during their first 2 years of work.
> 
> ...



Hey Indy,

Yes I have scored 79+ in ALL bands in PTE-A which is why our cases are really similar. An added advantage for you is that you have already completed the one year experience onshore which means you will be awarded with 5 points for one year onsite and gets your points to 70. 
I will need to update my application in Nov(if they cut only 2 yrs). What have you submitted for ACS assessment?

I have submitted the following:
1. Passport
2. 8 Semester Marksheets
3. Degree Certificate ( BEng Computer Science & engineering)
4. India Exp
5. Australia Exp

For both the exp, I have submitted one single roles and responsibilities letter(uploaded the same thing twice). I was told by many colleagues that the payslips also would play an important role but I was never asked to upload them - wondering if I have missed something. 

Regards,
Chirag Modi


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

chirag0105 said:


> Hey Indy,
> 
> Yes I have scored 79+ in ALL bands in PTE-A which is why our cases are really similar. An added advantage for you is that you have already completed the one year experience onshore which means you will be awarded with 5 points for one year onsite and gets your points to 70.
> I will need to update my application in Nov(if they cut only 2 yrs). What have you submitted for ACS assessment?
> ...



That's great if you have 79+ each in PTE.

That means even if they deduct 4 years for us, we still have 65 points, which are good enough to get an invite, I would say within 3 months maximum.

Even I won't get any points for 1 year of onshore if they deduct 4 years for my case since the onshore experience is falling within the 4 years term.

Lets hope for the best that we get a deduction of 2 years.

Pay slips or any other employment proofs are required if you are submitting a third party declaration affidavit in lieu of a roles and responsibilities employment letter on the company letter pad.

So, if you have given an employment letter with roles and responsibilities issued on the letter pad of your company, nothing like payslips or anything is required. 

I have submitted the same documents as yours, just that I have given them an affidavit in place of the employment letter from Company because my employer denied issuing me one. So my manager in India helped me with preparing the affidavit in which he served as the declarant for me. Both India and Australia experience clubbed in one single affidavit since I only have 1 employment episode. Have been working for 1 company only since I started my IT career.

Since I gave an affidavit, so along with that I also submitted the employment proofs of both of us, me and my manager which was just a letter from company HR stating that they are employed with us since that stipulated date.

If you have given the company letter for roles and responsibilities, payslips or anything else absolutely not required in your case.


Regards,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

indy14 said:


> That's great if you have 79+ each in PTE.
> 
> That means even if they deduct 4 years for us, we still have 65 points, which are good enough to get an invite, I would say within 3 months maximum.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI (you probably already know and have done it). 

Have you mentioned the 2 locations (INDIA & AUSTRALIA) in the affidavit? It is required in case you worked in different countries...


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Just an FYI (you probably already know and have done it).
> 
> Have you mentioned the 2 locations (INDIA & AUSTRALIA) in the affidavit? It is required in case you worked in different countries...


Hey Mate,

Yes, I have mentioned both the countries in the affidavit and it's required to mention every location where you have worked in it.

Clearly mentioned the dates as well for the period I have worked at the offshore location in India and the onshore period in Australia.

Do you know the criteria under which we can get 15 points for the education. Not 100% sure how the points are applicable in here.

I have done BCA+MCA which was an integrated 5 and half years course and got BCA after completing 3 years of the course and MCA after completing rest 2.5 years, total of 11 semesters throughout. I guess it would be ICT major in computing for both BCA and MCA. But not sure if I would get 15 points here or not. Do you know anything about this.


Thanks, 
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

Really not sure why ACS is taking so long. I heard that it was really efficient till about a month ago. Also the ceilings for this FY haven't released which keeps giving all of us a situation of suspense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Yes, I have mentioned both the countries in the affidavit and it's required to mention every location where you have worked in it.
> 
> ...


IMHO you should have no problem getting 15 points for your BCA+MCA....


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for ACS in next couple of days, I'm ready with my documents attested by notary public. I'm not confident enough to proceed with PR process on my own, would you guys please suggest a migration agent/company (preferably Bangalore, India) who can do the document review and help us through this process? 
I have Yaxis in my mind, also suggest me if I can apply by myself and doesn't require any agent.

Thanks,
Sathish


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Satish,

I just applied for my ACS last night and I'm not going through any agencies .

We get the same information through the forums - Just that we have to read through and have the patience. Agencies now a days charge nothing less than a lakh(2000AUD) for just helping you with the collection of your documents. I think there is more information in these forums than what the agencies give.

There are also many active members who would respond to your questions almost immediately. 

Nevertheless, Y-Axis is a good choice and there is another one called Abhinav Outsourcing LTD. Which charges a bit less.

Regards,
Chirag Modi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

Mates, got my positive assesment today with standard 2 years deduction. Had applied on 12th June


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

rakeshpetit said:


> Mates, got my positive assesment today with standard 2 years deduction. Had applied on 12th June


Nice to hear that. How many employment episodes were assessed.


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> rakeshpetit said:
> 
> 
> > Mates, got my positive assesment today with standard 2 years deduction. Had applied on 12th June
> ...


I had 3 career changes that were assessed.


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for your comments



chirag0105 said:


> Hey Satish,
> 
> I just applied for my ACS last night and I'm not going through any agencies .
> 
> ...


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

rakeshpetit said:


> Mates, got my positive assesment today with standard 2 years deduction. Had applied on 12th June


Bro pls share your background like education - degree , total years of work exp , job code etc


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> rakeshpetit said:
> 
> 
> > Mates, got my positive assesment today with standard 2 years deduction. Had applied on 12th June
> ...


B.Tech computer science in tier 1 institute, 8 years across 3 organisations, Developer programmer 261312


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

I got a reply today giving an internal status:

Your application was submitted on : 02/06/2017 with 42 days lapsed.

The Current Internal status is “ From Assessor ” which means its in its final stages.

I will send a result letter to you as soon as I can. Should be within the processing times of 6-8 weeks.


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

vibs said:


> I got a reply today giving an internal status:
> 
> Your application was submitted on : 02/06/2017 with 42 days lapsed.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Was this reply for an status update inquiry email by you. Or it is a system generated email after minimum processing time of 6 weeks has lapsed.


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

it was response for a status update from my side.

Any idea what does this internal status mean? and how much time it takes from here??


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

vibs said:


> it was response for a status update from my side.
> 
> Any idea what does this internal status mean? and how much time it takes from here??


This is the first time I saw this message from ACS. Looks like probably by early next week you will be hearing from them. I also sent an status update email to ACS but didn't receive any feedback. I had applied for a reassessment as my earlier assessment was expired. We can only wait for next week


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

I got the status update mail today as follows...
Your application was submitted on : 21/06/2017 with 23 days lapsed.


The Current status is ? Ready to Assess ?.


As per our Skills Assessment Guidelines :

Application Processing Time

Please allow at least 6-8 weeks for the completion of your ACS skills assessment.

Looks like i have to wait for atleast a week from here...


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> I got the status update mail today as follows...
> Your application was submitted on : 21/06/2017 with 23 days lapsed.
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, 

you dropped a mail requesting for status or they had sent it voluntarily ?


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, i dropped an email yesterday requesting for status update.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> I got the status update mail today as follows...
> Your application was submitted on : 21/06/2017 with 23 days lapsed.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like this is part of the new system upgrade....they are sending out automated emails for pending applications i guess...


----------



## nmqanh (Jun 29, 2017)

My first post here: 

Submitted: 8 June 2017 - 5 job references - 1 Bachelor Degree - 1 Thesis Abstract (from degree) - 1 Academic Transcript.
Received: 14 July 2017 (at 17:40 PM - Brisbane time)
Result: Positive - AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing - Deducted 2 years.

I did not email to push them. The results released in 5 weeks.


----------



## nmqanh (Jun 29, 2017)

I applied under 261312 (Developer Programmer) in case you want to know


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Folks, any more luck with the ACS assessment? Seems that ACS is still progressing at snail pace.

Any one else who applied for ACS assessment in June got their results? Anyone with RPL submission in the recent past who got positive results from ACS?


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Nope...iam still waiting


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

The frustating wait is still on..i am trying to divert my mind and not think about acs assessment but its very hard. There is always a light at the end of the tunnel. Hope for the best..God is with us


----------



## praveenrsvn (Jul 15, 2017)

Subscribed


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> The frustating wait is still on..i am trying to divert my mind and not think about acs assessment but its very hard. There is always a light at the end of the tunnel. Hope for the best..God is with us


I can imagine buddy! I had to wait over 5 weeks...but hang in there you will get positive assessment,...in the meanwhile be prepared for the next steps....


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

American Desi

You are right. Lets hope for the best and prepares for the next step..


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

american_desi said:


> I can imagine buddy! I had to wait over 5 weeks...but hang in there you will get positive assessment,...in the meanwhile be prepared for the next steps....


That's well said buddy. Few of us received after a month. And I wish everyone the best. Hope those who are waiting long will receive in the coming week. 

Like you said I would suggest everyone to get prepared for further steps in the process.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I will be filing the skill evaluation for my wife in a day or so. Just wanted your opinion on the possibility of a positive outcome.

Her Profile - B.A. (Business Eco) + MBA
Work Exp - 6 Years 3 Months as BA with the Same organization
Have created 2 RPLS for exp from last year projects.
PTE Score - 90 (90,90,90,90)

I understand since the education is not the one which ACS demands, they will deduct 6 years of exp, but will I be able to claim 15 points for qualification IF the assessment is positive?

Also what is the average time expected for them to turn around on this assessment?


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello,

Here is my ACS Story-

Submitted Application on 5th June
Additional Docs requested on 8th June
Additional Docs provided on 30th June (Reason for delay - ACS downtime and upload error)
Additional docs received by ACS and move to with assessor on 7th July (Took them one week to confirm the receipt of my docs)
ACS Current Status - With assessor

Additional Docs requested by ACS for Certifying all Employer related references. They wanted Statutory declaration to be certified in spite of Lawyer certification on original, they did not want the original document at all. Had to certify the statutory declaration. 

Education - 
BBA Computer Applications June 2011 (30% relevant ICT content but not sure if this will go under major or minor)
Employment History 1 - 2 years relevant exp
Employment History 2 - 4 Years relevant exp 
Diploma of I.T (AQF completed in Melbourne, ICT Major)
Total 6 years exp with 1 qualification ICT minor(guessing) and one qualification ICT Major.

Requested ACS for Application status and today they say " 42 days lapsed and additional docs was requested, process will take 6-8 weeks"

Eagerly waiting for ACS result as it has been so long and everyone who applied later than me have received their results. The wait is bad but Patience is virtue  Hoping for the best.


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is my ACS Story-
> 
> ...


Applied for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Guest 1700

They have asked you to provide additional doc on 30th june....i suspect that this happen because they lost your docs afyer the system upgrade....this delay for all of us is due to system upgrade....i guess they have given the system upgrade contract to some stupid third party firm.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

I have submitted my ACS on 12 July. 
Background:
Btech(CSE) 2008
Org1: 2010-2015
Org2: 2015-2015
Org3: 2015- till date

Will keep you posted on the updates. 

Nirmal Singh

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Guest 1700
> 
> They have asked you to provide additional doc on 30th june....i suspect that this happen because they lost your docs afyer the system upgrade....this delay for all of us is due to system upgrade....i guess they have given the system upgrade contract to some stupid third party firm.


It took the system one week to upload my docs and took 10 days to accept my days and move to "with assessor". I am guessing it should take another month for my results. 

I have only 2 employment episodes and 2 qualifications. Wonder what is taking so long.

I submitted the below -
Qualifications - Transcripts, Completion Statement/Certificate, Qualification certificate
Employment - Payslips, Statutory declaration, Exp letter, ID Card & Tax Slips


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Guest 1700

Donlt worry mate...patience is the key to success..most of us are still waiting for our result....so sit tight and enjoy the waiting time...i am sure something good going to happen.God is with us


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Guest 1700
> 
> Donlt worry mate...patience is the key to success..most of us are still waiting for our result....so sit tight and enjoy the waiting time...i am sure something good going to happen.God is with us


Agree, God is with us ! Thank you.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Mine moved to assessor yesterday, didn't knew that ACS people are working on Sunday's as well.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Guys...i just have 1 job episode....but 27 days and counting. No option but to wait....


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I will be filing the skill evaluation for my wife in a day or so. Just wanted your opinion on the possibility of a positive outcome.
> 
> ...


Guys, - any help?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

erpardeep said:


> Mine moved to assessor yesterday, didn't knew that ACS people are working on Sunday's as well.


Good Luck mate. As of now application is only moving to Assessor stage. Not sure why it gets stuck with assessor for so long


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Gopsat said:


> Guys...i just have 1 job episode....but 27 days and counting. No option but to wait....


Which date you filed for the assessment? Whether normal assessment or with RPL?


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Submitted on 21st june....normal assessment.
6.5yrs experience
B.E. elect and electronics.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Friends, has anyone received ACS assessment today? Have not heard any good news so far !!


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Job code. 261311 analyst programmer.


----------



## smhsimple (Jul 16, 2017)

I have 8 years of experience, will they deduct 2 years after education?


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Guys, - any help?


As per my understanding they will deduct 6 years for RPL so you are left out with only 3 months to claim,.Only if you have 3 years after deduction you can claim for 5 points. 
So your ACS assessment should be positive but you wont be able to claim any experience points.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Mine moved to assessor yesterday, didn't knew that ACS people are working on Sunday's as well.


That's promising to hear


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I will be filing the skill evaluation for my wife in a day or so. Just wanted your opinion on the possibility of a positive outcome.
> 
> ...


You are right, they might deduct 4 to 6 years of experience, but your spouse will claim 15 points for education. 

And MBA won't be accessed, that's what I learnt from this forum.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

R_J said:


> As per my understanding they will deduct 6 years for RPL so you are left out with only 3 months to claim,.Only if you have 3 years after deduction you can claim for 5 points.
> So your ACS assessment should be positive but you wont be able to claim any experience points.


Thanks Man. I am OK with no work exp points(for now).
But if i file a 190 EOI for this, some state requirements mention they require 5 years of exp. 

So during that period, will the work exp count, or its futile to file for that?


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, 
I replied after i got assessment letter having deducted 4 years. 
She replied that she considered my engg completion date as start date. Counted 4 years, hence deducted 4 yrs, whicch is ridiculous. It indicates, she didnt check my marksheets. 
I completed from 2001 to 2005, and Experience started from 2005 to 2009

But she thought my engg completed at May 2009, counting 4 years from may 2005.
Is this some error due to old system and new system. (as i uploaded docs in old legacy system and got the result after upgradation.) 



What shall i do in this case, shall i reply and file for reassessment(375$).



indy14 said:


> chirag0105 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Indy,
> ...


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Kishorekadam said:


> Hi,
> I replied after i got assessment letter having deducted 4 years.
> She replied that she considered my engg completion date as start date. Counted 4 years, hence deducted 4 yrs, whicch is ridiculous. It indicates, she didnt check my marksheets.
> I completed from 2001 to 2005, and Experience started from 2005 to 2009
> ...


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks, i already filed EOI, if I get new ACS letter, will my DOE change?


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Kishorekadam said:


> Thanks, i already filed EOI, if I get new ACS letter, will my DOE change?


If it gives u any additional points then your DOE can change


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

Kishorekadam said:


> Hi,
> I replied after i got assessment letter having deducted 4 years.
> She replied that she considered my engg completion date as start date. Counted 4 years, hence deducted 4 yrs, whicch is ridiculous. It indicates, she didnt check my marksheets.
> I completed from 2001 to 2005, and Experience started from 2005 to 2009
> ...


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Received assessment today in the morning. It was a reassessment application as previous assessment expired in June. 1 education and 5 career episodes in total were assessed. Assessment result is positive with 2 years deduction in experience. ANZSCO code is 263111. Below is the timeline.

ACS application submitted: 16th June,2017
Moved to Stage 4 with Assessor: 19th June, 2017
ACS finalized: 17th July, 2017
Processing time: 31 days


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Received assessment today in the morning. It was a reassessment application as previous assessment expired in June. 1 education and 5 career episodes in total were assessed. Assessment result is positive with 2 years deduction in experience. ANZSCO code is 263111. Below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS application submitted: 16th June,2017
> Moved to Stage 4 with Assessor: 19th June, 2017
> ...


Congratulations mate. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Another day almost gone and it seems that not many received the assessment today as well 

Has any one who applied for assessment via RPL route got their assessment since June?


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys...got my acs result today
ACS applied: 8-July
Moved to Case officer:9-July
Moved to assessor- 20-July
Result: 18-July

My best wishes to all of you who are waiting for the results.God is with us.Jai Hanuman


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

Got my assessment today. It seems now they are deducting 4 years from the experience instead of 2 years earlier.

However, while submitting the EOI, the column says provide all employment for past 10 years..should we add experience prior to the date which ACS mentioned as relevant?


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes add all the employment


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Guys...got my acs result today
> ACS applied: 8-July
> Moved to Case officer:9-July
> Moved to assessor- 20-July
> ...


Congrats Bro! 

Quick question: Was it a RPL or normal assessment?


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

It was a review application


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

vibs said:


> Got my assessment today. It seems now they are deducting 4 years from the experience instead of 2 years earlier.
> 
> However, while submitting the EOI, the column says provide all employment for past 10 years..should we add experience prior to the date which ACS mentioned as relevant?


Congrats. When did you file for ACS assessment? How many Job Episodes? And whether it was normal skill assessment or with RPL?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Guys...got my acs result today
> ACS applied: 8-July
> Moved to Case officer:9-July
> Moved to assessor- 20-July
> ...




Congrats Brother. You applied for ACS on 8th July or 8th June?


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

8-July.....review application


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> 8-July.....review application


too excited, I think its 8th June, 20th June .. you can't do.. back to the future in real life  Good luck for EOI friend  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks like for applicants who applied in June and after its taking on an average 5 weeks to get the assessment.

I had applied on 21 June. Hoping for a positive response by this July end *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Same here ....i also applied on 21st june.
Still waiting...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Worth mentioning, since there seems to be some conspiracy theories on things "changing" wrt 4 year deductions of experience. The ACS site is clear:



> After the AQF comparability is established, the course units are assessed to determine the professional
> ICT content of your qualification. Each unit is assessed to determine if it is considered an ICT
> professional unit or not.
> This assessment outcome will determine if your qualification is a Major, Minor or if the ICT content is
> ...



These 4 strata (insufficient, minor, major, major closely related) represent the different amount of experience requested at a qualification level. No voodoo here.


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

This is a hoax call that ACS is deducting 4 years now.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

arvindjoshi said:


> This is a hoax call that ACS is deducting 4 years now.


A hoax call? Not sure what you mean by that. ACS will indeed utilise 4 years of your experience to make skills met if the ICT major is not closely related to the skills profile. If you're going for ICT tester and your degree was in compiler engineering, you might have had a lot of ICT units, but you ain't no tester.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

I have more than 15 years of working experience in IT field. Upon planning to go for Assessment in ACS. They need to provide my past evident of my employment. Like Letter Offer, Payslip and Termination letter.

But I do not keep those documents in past for 10 to 15 years. Never though it is going to be useful later. If I request all supporting document to my ex employer now. I think, it is impossible to get the past employment reference letter from employer since the record was 10 to 15 years ago.

What is the alternatives to justify my employment in past? Would ACS understand this circumstances in case to case basic?

Did anyone encounter similar issues?


----------



## robbys (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi all....Applied for ACS on 13th June, ICT Security Specialist, all employment, edu, personal docs uploaded, though via a consultant.
No update so far....Consultant says its under processing and delays are due to recent changes in ACS website and overhaul of job codes etc.

Fingers crossed....


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

Guys applied on June 5th and moved to with assessor on July 8th. 

Haven't heard back yet


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

espionage said:


> I have more than 15 years of working experience in IT field. Upon planning to go for Assessment in ACS. They need to provide my past evident of my employment. Like Letter Offer, Payslip and Termination letter.
> 
> But I do not keep those documents in past for 10 to 15 years. Never though it is going to be useful later. If I request all supporting document to my ex employer now. I think, it is impossible to get the past employment reference letter from employer since the record was 10 to 15 years ago.
> 
> ...


DO you require such documents for ACS? I'd check if I were you. To the best of my knowledge they assume your evidence as genuine. That said, DIBP will need evidence. Personally I uploaded bank records showing amounts entering my account and tax returns. Perhaps you're able to locate similar?


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am just wondering, maybe the delay by ACS is now based on the # of pages included for any job episode? In my case I sent two work references, with three and two pages long respectively, I've been waiting already 4 weeks.. Just guessing...


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

I am going to submit my application with ACS today for 'computer and network engineer'. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Mine is a simple case with 1 job episode on company letter head....still with assessor.
I submitted to acs on june 21st and it moved to with assessor on the same day...


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Mine is a simple case with 1 job episode on company letter head....still with assessor.
> I submitted to acs on june 21st and it moved to with assessor on the same day...


This is annoying. Mine with assessor since 28th June, 1 job episode only. I think yours would be out by the end of this week as per the posts from the people on this forum. They have got it after a month. Just let us know when you get it.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Gopsat said:


> Mine is a simple case with 1 job episode on company letter head....still with assessor.
> I submitted to acs on june 21st and it moved to with assessor on the same day...


I also have submitted on 21 June (261313). 2 Job episodes and a Bachelors degree. Still in Assessment mode. Looking at the posts seems its taking around 5 weeks to get the assessment completed. Hoping to get a positive assessment by the end of July !

Age - (30)
Edu - (15)
Work Ex - (5) ?
PTE - Yet to appear


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

i am about to submit the application with ACS for 263111. i uploaded the documents and not able to delete a few of these. i understand that there is some ongoing issues with ACS portal. the mistake i did was : for company X i added all the correct docs, for comoany Y i added all correct docs PLUS repeat docs from company X. 

Now that i am not able to remove these, how should i proceed? should i still be proceed with the application? there are no wrong docs, its just that i added extra irrelevant docs for a particular experience. 

the consultant is inisiting to proceed with the application. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i am about to submit the application with ACS for 263111. i uploaded the documents and not able to delete a few of these. i understand that there is some ongoing issues with ACS portal. the mistake i did was : for company X i added all the correct docs, for comoany Y i added all correct docs PLUS repeat docs from company X.
> 
> ...




I faced the same. The earlier loaded documents appear as links, but when you click on them you get a 404 error. In my opinion the links remain but the documents are deleted. Also if you try deleting those links it gives you error.

Still to check once, click on all the documents hyperlinks at the confirmation page. I submitted post that. I think it should be good enough.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

My ACS moved to With Assessor today having lodged the application on 4th July.

ACS contacted me as they couldn't see some of the files that I had uploaded - I could however see them.

Anzsco 261311
RPL
5 work episodes


----------



## robbys (Jun 18, 2017)

*ACS Cleared*



robbys said:


> Hi all....Applied for ACS on 13th June, ICT Security Specialist, all employment, edu, personal docs uploaded, though via a consultant.
> No update so far....Consultant says its under processing and delays are due to recent changes in ACS website and overhaul of job codes etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed....



All, cleared my ACS today...gearing up for the next step.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> My ACS moved to With Assessor today having lodged the application on 4th July.
> 
> ACS contacted me as they couldn't see some of the files that I had uploaded - I could however see them.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for your result. I see you got 20 on the PTE-A as well, nice. If you get the ACS, what will your points breakdown be?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Is there any Oracle PL/SQL developer who has applied for ACS under the ANZSCO code 261313 - Software Engineer or any other occupation?

Just need to know if they have got their successful assessment and the employment duties that they would have mentioned in their letter.


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

When I contacted ACS they said "The Current status is “ Ready to Assess ” 

As per our Skills Assessment Guidelines :

Application Processing Time
Please allow at least 6-8 weeks for the completion of your ACS skills assessment.

All applications are processed as soon as possible depending on the quality of the documentation and information provided.

All decision ready applications are processed more quickly than applications that do not meet the guideline requirements and require requests for additional documentation or information. 

Your application is still within this time frame and unfortunately I would not be able to amend this.

Application Status
After completing the Online Application you will receive an acknowledgement email with instructions on how to access the ACS website. You can check the progress of your application by using the online Application Status.

Please Note: We are NOT able to provide additional information regarding the progress of your application other than the status shown in the online application status. Email and phone enquiries asking for further status information cannot be answered."

WHAT DOES READY TO ASSESS mean? Which stage is this? When I login it says with assessor since July 6th. I see some posts saying stage 4a 4b, I can't see anything as such in my ACS portal. It just says with assessor. I applied for ACS on 5th June


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

I got the same response from acs on july 14th. I believe the status means the application is in queue to be assessed and all the documents are available.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

robbys said:


> All, cleared my ACS today...gearing up for the next step.


Congratulations, when did you actually apply??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> Congratulations, when did you actually apply??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


He applied on 13th June. total turnaround is about 5 weeks.

i applied yesterday. now time to sit back and wait.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Final (19 June): LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points)
ACS Applied: 19th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> He applied on 13th June. total turnaround is about 5 weeks.
> 
> i applied yesterday. now time to sit back and wait.
> 
> ...




Same here, applied Yesterday. Now the uncomfortable wait begins.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Same here, applied Yesterday. Now the uncomfortable wait begins.


Hey, do you know the different stages of application?

Mine says: in progress with a case officer.

can someone list out all the different stages of appllication?

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hey, do you know the different stages of application?
> 
> Mine says: in progress with a case officer.
> 
> ...


Next will be with Assessor and then final result ....


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> He applied on 13th June. total turnaround is about 5 weeks.
> 
> i applied yesterday. now time to sit back and wait.
> 
> ...


Good Luck for you PTE 👍🤞hope you score 79+

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

robbys said:


> All, cleared my ACS today...gearing up for the next step.


Congrats. When did you apply for ACS assessment? With or without RPL?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

robbys said:


> All, cleared my ACS today...gearing up for the next step.


Congrats friend!


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hey, do you know the different stages of application?
> 
> Mine says: in progress with a case officer.
> 
> ...




Mine is also with the case officer. As per the inputs of this group it might move to an accessor in a day or so

Mine is a RPL, so not sure if that takes more time.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Mine is also with the case officer. As per the inputs of this group it might move to an accessor in a day or so
> 
> Mine is a RPL, so not sure if that takes more time.


seems RPL takes more time. 

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

Mine is also pending from quite sometime. I applied on 16th June. 
I sent an email to follow-up, no response for that.

-Murali


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

I applied on 12th July with 4 job episodes and its still showing as with Case Officer. My application moved to case officer on 12th July and its still the same even today. With weekend approaching ...i don't see any change happening this week. Wait is killing. Do you guys think I should mail them? any suggestions ?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

muralijcse said:


> Mine is also pending from quite sometime. I applied on 16th June.
> I sent an email to follow-up, no response for that.
> 
> -Murali


It's more than a month, the process moving like a snail. I wish you get it pretty soon!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

HENRYV said:


> I applied on 12th July with 4 job episodes and its still showing as with Case Officer. My application moved to case officer on 12th July and its still the same even today. With weekend approaching ...i don't see any change happening this week. Wait is killing. Do you guys think I should mail them? any suggestions ?


That's 8 days and already you're spamming the boards with suggestions that you should mail them to hurry them up. I have a suggestion, learn some patience. You're going to find this a very unpleasant experience if this is your state after 8 days into the very first step. I predict a cascade of "I have x points, when can I expect an invite?" messages.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

FFacs said:


> That's 8 days and already you're spamming the boards with suggestions that you should mail them to hurry them up. I have a suggestion, learn some patience. You're going to find this a very unpleasant experience if this is your state after 8 days into the very first step. I predict a cascade of "I have x points, when can I expect an invite?" messages.


Well, that was not expected...out of the blue...boom. One post and you are marked as a spammer, who himself is spamming rather than not giving any info.
Looks like you have trouble reading and understanding ..i was never giving any suggestions but was asking for suggestions and was never asking anyone to speed up things or being impatient. I have wrote only 1 post and you foresee an unpleasant experience...lol..you kidding me.

FYI... Don't predict about me without even knowing. Trying doing some research about the persons activity before posting any remarks on someone if you have enough time on your hands. 

BTW..I am trying to be very polite and not stooping to your level kiddo...grow up. Better answer or be constructive in feedback rather being derogatory. Sick of self proclaimed heroes who can predict everything.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Guys

Got my ACS assessment today (after 33 days), got a positive result  and if I interpret it right 10 points also.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

R_J said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my ACS assessment today (after 33 days), got a positive result  and if I interpret it right 10 points also.


Good on you. What time did you get the confirmation e-mail from ACS?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

R_J said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my ACS assessment today (after 33 days), got a positive result  and if I interpret it right 10 points also.


Congrats Brother. So,the turnaround time is definitely around 30 days as we go by the other posts here as well. How many years of experience deducted for you and what was your total experience?


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

R_J said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my ACS assessment today (after 33 days), got a positive result  and if I interpret it right 10 points also.


Congratulations friend.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

R_J said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my ACS assessment today (after 33 days), got a positive result  and if I interpret it right 10 points also.


Congratulations R_J 
Wish you all the best for further process. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Good on you. What time did you get the confirmation e-mail from ACS?


Today morning around 7.30 am IST...


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Congrats Brother. So,the turnaround time is definitely around 30 days as we go by the other posts here as well. How many years of experience deducted for you and what was your total experience?


Thanks Brother such a relief, now I dont have to go and check ACS website 3 or 4 times in a day . They deducted 2 years, my degree was BBM Computer Applications and had Masters in Computer Applications also, both they considered as IT Major. Total experience was 7.6 yrs and now having 5+ years of relevant experience after deducting 2 years, so I believe should get 10 points.


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

R_J said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my ACS assessment today (after 33 days), got a positive result  and if I interpret it right 10 points also.


Congratulations RJ, I also have BBA Computer Applications. Hoping they consider it as ICT Major or at least Minor. If you don't mind can you let me know how many ICT Subjects did you have?


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Congratulations RJ, I also have BBA Computer Applications. Hoping they consider it as ICT Major or at least Minor. If you don't mind can you let me know how many ICT Subjects did you have?


I had around 10 ICT subjects + Project Management and other subjects that relates to the skill I applied (261111)


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

R_J said:


> Thanks Brother such a relief, now I dont have to go and check ACS website 3 or 4 times in a day . They deducted 2 years, my degree was BBM Computer Applications and had Masters in Computer Applications also, both they considered as IT Major. Total experience was 7.6 yrs and now having 5+ years of relevant experience after deducting 2 years, so I believe should get 10 points.


It is a relief indeed. I even sent a follow up email yesterday for the update and my case officer told me that it is currently being assessed and hopefully won't take long. So, expecting to receive the report by next week probably.

yes, that's right, 5+ years experience leaving 2 years deduction, gives you 10 points.


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi RJ,

Is it mandatory to submit project report if you completed a project in your final year?

I submitted a project on programming in my last year and that was 9 years back and unfortunately I don't have the project report now. I saw someone on this thread that he submitted his project report to ACS.


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Hi RJ,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit project report if you completed a project in your final year?
> 
> I submitted a project on programming in my last year and that was 9 years back and unfortunately I don't have the project report now. I saw someone on this thread that he submitted his project report to ACS.


I believe project report is required only when you are filing RPL( ie, when you don't have any IT related degree). But by project report I think they are referring to the IT projects you have worked in your organisation, you just have to detail about 2 projects you were working, what was your role in it, how it got implemented etc etc. They have a set of such questions and you will have provide details.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Mine it is saying In Progress - Your application is currently with Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor !!
> 
> so it seems your is at next level in just 4 days where mine is at first level even after 11 days


Hi Everyone

Today I got my review result from ACS and it is all positive !!!eace:

I can now claim 15 points for my exp. !!! total points will be 65 now, i will submit my EOI today !!!


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Got it finally....took 30days....but positive result. 2 yrs deducted. All the best to everyone.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Today I got my review result from ACS and it is all positive !!!eace:
> 
> I can now claim 15 points for my exp. !!! total points will be 65 now, i will submit my EOI today !!!


Congratulations man!! finally.. someone getting result in 22 days..  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Applied on 27th June, Moved to Assessor on 13th July ... In total 24 days up, might be next week I will get result, positive result  . And not going to drop a mail requesting for status ...


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

I applied on July 11th.. I hope everyone here accepts me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

Today is 35th day, still i haven't got it. Now i am a little worried. Nobody is responding to my emails too.
I have a weird thought that my application got lost somewhere during their system upgrade.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

indy14 said:


> It is a relief indeed. I even sent a follow up email yesterday for the update and my case officer told me that it is currently being assessed and hopefully won't take long. So, expecting to receive the report by next week probably.


It all depends on the case officer also. Some of them send only stereo type reply stating 6-8 weeks SLA 

Who is your case officer? Which date you submitted the application?

I have not seen any one yet who has submitted RPL and received his assessment since last few weeks !!


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

muralijcse said:


> Today is 35th day, still i haven't got it. Now i am a little worried. Nobody is responding to my emails too.
> I have a weird thought that my application got lost somewhere during their system upgrade.


DOn't worry mate !! you will get your result soon


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

R_J said:


> faizanshaikh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi RJ,
> ...


Thank you for your response, rj.

Organisational project report should be ok as I worked on 200 projects.

Also, Im in a process to gather documents to submit them to ACS for assessment and I think that will take around mid of august. Then, is it ok to submit EOI by October or is there a specific period for submission to be counted in this year's batch?


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Thank you for your response, rj.
> 
> Organisational project report should be ok as I worked on 200 projects.
> 
> Also, Im in a process to gather documents to submit them to ACS for assessment and I think that will take around mid of august. Then, is it ok to submit EOI by October or is there a specific period for submission to be counted in this year's batch?


Yes, the projects that you had worked in your org should be fine, take a project that you contributed much and which relates to the profile you are applying, there is also some clause on the year that it should be with in the last 3/5 years. Regarding EOI, it depends on the profile you are applying for because for some you might get invite with lesser points and for others they might need more points because of the demand but the earlier the better because the higher points gets preference and for same points it s a queue system.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

R_J said:


> Yes, the projects that you had worked in your org should be fine, take a project that you contributed much and which relates to the profile you are applying, there is also some clause on the year that it should be with in the last 3/5 years. Regarding EOI, it depends on the profile you are applying for because for some you might get invite with lesser points and for others they might need more points because of the demand but the earlier the better because the higher points gets preference and for same points it s a queue system.




A little stupid question - If you give two projects in RPL from 2016. It solves the criteria of 3/5 year project right?


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

R_J said:


> Yes, the projects that you had worked in your org should be fine, take a project that you contributed much and which relates to the profile you are applying, there is also some clause on the year that it should be with in the last 3/5 years. Regarding EOI, it depends on the profile you are applying for because for some you might get invite with lesser points and for others they might need more points because of the demand but the earlier the better because the higher points gets preference and for same points it s a queue system.


R_J, with 75 points, I guess will get the invite in next round which is July 26. All the best


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi dudes.

I've got my skills assessment yesterday 21st of July. Applied on the 20th of June. Outcome is positive with 6 yrs work exp deducted because I have an Advanced Diploma in IT.

However, this is my question. I have just finished a 1 yr Graduate Diploma in IT from a University here in Sydney. I am waiting for the completion letter and all relevant paperwork from the University. I would like to claim 15 points for Qualification (at the moment I can only claim 10 becuase of the Advanced Diploma).

Do I need to submit a revision to ACS again to include my Graduate Diploma in IT, or can I just mention in my EOI that the Graduate diploma is my highest completed qualification without going through another ACS assessment? Thanks guys.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> It all depends on the case officer also. Some of them send only stereo type reply stating 6-8 weeks SLA
> 
> Who is your case officer? Which date you submitted the application?
> 
> I have not seen any one yet who has submitted RPL and received his assessment since last few weeks !!



Mine is not an RPL application but a general skill assessment application. I submitted it on 26th June and soon after submitting it, I sent an email to [email protected] providing them with some important information regarding my academic qualification which was a 5 year integrated MCA program, to which I received an acknowledgement response from the Case Officer. And now recently for the follow up, I just sent an email on top of that last acknowledgment email that they have sent to me previously. So, the same case officer again responded that the application is currently being assessed now and hopefully won't be too long.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

HENRYV said:


> Well, that was not expected...out of the blue...boom. One post and you are marked as a spammer, who himself is spamming rather than not giving any info.
> Looks like you have trouble reading and understanding ..i was never giving any suggestions but was asking for suggestions and was never asking anyone to speed up things or being impatient. I have wrote only 1 post and you foresee an unpleasant experience...lol..you kidding me.
> 
> FYI... Don't predict about me without even knowing. Trying doing some research about the persons activity before posting any remarks on someone if you have enough time on your hands.
> ...


Unsure whether to answer you here, or in the other thread you started where you posted precisely the same question. Sorry if you took offence, but you really need to reset expectations pronto. Waiting the bare minimum of time before posting in multiple threads questions on whether you need to mail them to move along the procedure smacks of impatience: can't wait for ACS, and can't wait for someone to reply This *is* constructive feedback. Really, it's no odds to me if you spend the next 18 months checking your mail daily. Surely you can see the other messages from people saying they've been waiting for over a month? I repeat: you're going to find this experience very unpleasant if this is your level of patience. I would advise you to not think further on ACS for another 4 weeks. Take this onboard or discard it. Your call.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Unsure whether to answer you here, or in the other thread you started where you posted precisely the same question. Sorry if you took offence, but you really need to reset expectations pronto. Waiting the bare minimum of time before posting in multiple threads questions on whether you need to mail them to move along the procedure smacks of impatience: can't wait for ACS, and can't wait for someone to reply This *is* constructive feedback. Really, it's no odds to me if you spend the next 18 months checking your mail daily. Surely you can see the other messages from people saying they've been waiting for over a month? I repeat: you're going to find this experience very unpleasant if this is your level of patience. I would advise you to not think further on ACS for another 4 weeks. Take this onboard or discard it. Your call.


Thanks for your insights and discouraging a potential applicant going through the process...God Bless You Mightly. Hope no one else goes through the ordeal of such negative and fickle minded persons at the beginning of the process itself . BTW you give positive opinions on other posts, dont know what happened when responding to my post. Anyways lets rest this.


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Today i received my ACS assessment results in the morning. I had applied on 16th June, so it has been a long wait for me.

The result is positive, my engineering degree is considered as ICT Major in computing.

Number of years of experience considered for the relevant skill(261311 - Analyst Programmer) comes to around 4 years and 5 months. I fell short of around 7 months in order to get 5 years, which could have given me 5 more additional points.

Just for everyone's benefit, below are the details if it helps someone .

Employment1:
Nov 2008 to dec 2010 : Submitted first and last month pay slips+ service letter .
Could not get the reference letter from anyone from the company as most of the team mates & manager have moved out and the HR wouldn't give me any certificate because i have left the organization. This is not considered in my assessment stating insufficient documentation as the reason. So i got a zero here.

Employment2:
Jan 2011 to Jun 2017: Submitted First and last month pay slips + Reference letter from my manager. This is considered for my assessment and relevant experience is considered from Jan 2013, so two years have been deducted from my relevant experience.

So i get around 4 years, 5 month as relevant experience which will get me 5 points. 

I was expecting i would get 5 years as the experience which would have pushed my points to 65. Right now, the points tally comes to 60 which is good enough to apply EOI.

I have decided to apply for EOI with 60 points and wait for 3 or 4 months to see if i get the invite. If i don't, i have the option to write PTE again and move to the 20 score bracket.

My points total as of now:

Age : 30 points
Engineering: 15 points
PTE: 10 points( L-78, R-90, W-88, S-88)
Relevant experince: 4 years 5 months - 5points.
Total points: 60

Good luck everyone. Stay in touch.

Thanks
Murali


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

muralijcse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i received my ACS assessment results in the morning. I had applied on 16th June, so it has been a long wait for me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Murali.

I applied on June 5th and still awaiting. Hope to see something tomorrow.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

muralijcse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i received my ACS assessment results in the morning. I had applied on 16th June, so it has been a long wait for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Murali,

Last time someone with 60 points got the invitation was during Feb 2016 for 189 with ANZSCO code 2613*. Though you can submit EOI, Its highly unlikely to receive the invitation with 60 points.


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Congratulations Murali.
> 
> I applied on June 5th and still awaiting. Hope to see something tomorrow.


I suggest that you please send them a follow-up email. I got a reply after sending 3 emails.


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Hi Murali,
> 
> Last time someone with 60 points got the invitation was during Feb 2016 for 189 with ANZSCO code 2613*. Though you can submit EOI, Its highly unlikely to receive the invitation with 60 points.


Not sure that is accurate. We can see in DIBP website the count of invites for 60 points in each of the rounds. I think it all depends on who has applied earlier decides in case the points are all the same.

Having said that, i am not too confident either that i will get invite anytime soon. I have plans to write PTE again which should give me additional 10 points.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

muralijcse said:


> Not sure that is accurate. We can see in DIBP website the count of invites for 60 points in each of the rounds. I think it all depends on who has applied earlier decides in case the points are all the same.
> 
> Having said that, i am not too confident either that i will get invite anytime soon. I have plans to write PTE again which should give me additional 10 points.


PTE: 10 points( L-78, R-90, W-88, S-88)

Your PTE scores are fabulous bro, you will get 79+ in all sections even if you take your test now. Lodge EOI with 70 points . Wish you all the best .


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys..

Can someone who knows, provide advice regarding this question below?

Thanks.



jfperez05 said:


> Hi dudes.
> 
> I've got my skills assessment yesterday 21st of July. Applied on the 20th of June. Outcome is positive with 6 yrs work exp deducted because I have an Advanced Diploma in IT.
> 
> ...


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Can someone who knows, provide advice regarding this question below?
> 
> Thanks.


ok, so none of us here are experts. so you take our advise as just an opinion.

Had your new degree was completed from outside of Australia, then its a no-brainer that re-assessment is needed because ACS is the authority to mention the relevant details for the education assessment and you will need the same to submit to DIBP.

Now, in your case , the 1 year course is completed in Australia, this is where it gets confusing. One would assume that the re-assessment is not required because its completed in Australia and DIBP should automatically recognize the degree/course.

If i were you, I would call up ACS and ask them this question. They are in a much better position to provide guidance.

Thanks
Murali


----------



## gautam99 (Jul 19, 2017)

muralijcse said:


> Today is 35th day, still i haven't got it. Now i am a little worried. Nobody is responding to my emails too.
> I have a weird thought that my application got lost somewhere during their system upgrade.


I'm in the same boat! Applied on 18th June.. No update..No response to my email :fingerscrossed:


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

gautam99 said:


> I'm in the same boat! Applied on 18th June.. No update..No response to my email :fingerscrossed:


Please send them an email asking the status. They don't seem to be taking up the cases on priority unless followed up by email multiple times.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

I lodged ny ACS on 29th of June for 262111 database administrator. Got the confirmation from ACS today morning. Lodged EOI for 190 as my profession is not eligible for 189. 

The points right now is 65. I hope I'll get through.

Please let me know your comments. I am a bit tensed.


----------



## gautam99 (Jul 19, 2017)

muralijcse said:


> Please send them an email asking the status. They don't seem to be taking up the cases on priority unless followed up by email multiple times.


Sent another email.. Hoping to hear from them soon..


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

All who have got their assessment reports, just wanted to know if there is any other stage as well between 'With Assessor' and 'Application Finalized'.

Or 'With Assessor' is the last stage before the application is finalized.

Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> All who have got their assessment reports, just wanted to know if there is any other stage as well between 'With Assessor' and 'Application Finalized'.
> 
> ...


My status says with Assessor since July 6th. However, when I checked with ACS they mentioned my application was "Ready to assess" 

This is not clear on the ACS Application status check portal. You can drop them an email, but they send their default response.

I applied on June 5th and still waiting


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> All who have got their assessment reports, just wanted to know if there is any other stage as well between 'With Assessor' and 'Application Finalized'.
> 
> ...


For me "With Assessor" was the last stage. After that stage it moves to Final stage (report received) 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> For me "With Assessor" was the last stage. After that stage it moves to Final stage (report received)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Shalin,

I see many threads and posts talking about university ranking. Where do they check the university ranking and which section does the university come under? Can we access that portal or are these posts by mara agents?
What does ACS check? Do you have an idea?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

muralijcse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i received my ACS assessment results in the morning. I had applied on 16th June, so it has been a long wait for me.


Congratulations. 

Assuming you did not submit RPL and it was a normal assessment, they took quite some time !!


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have asked this question earlier however did not see any response so asking again.

Has anyone applied for ACS assessment via RPL route since Jun 2017? If yes have you received your assessment and how long it took for the assessment?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> My status says with Assessor since July 6th. However, when I checked with ACS they mentioned my application was "Ready to assess"
> 
> This is not clear on the ACS Application status check portal. You can drop them an email, but they send their default response.
> 
> I applied on June 5th and still waiting



Yours seem to be an RPL application, Can't be this long for a general skill assessment.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Has anyone received invitation after 1st July 2017. I am asking because after the process revamp, I don't think they have started analysing the EOIs.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Shalin,
> 
> I see many threads and posts talking about university ranking. Where do they check the university ranking and which section does the university come under? Can we access that portal or are these posts by mara agents?
> What does ACS check? Do you have an idea?


guest1700,

Sorry mate, I havent heard that ACS look up the University Ranking. Share some links that you know where they talk about it. 

Moreover, ACS accesses if the qualification meets the expectation as ICT-major and if it is relevant to the nominated occupation, it would be irrelevant for ACS to analyse the university ranking (my point of view)


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> guest1700,
> 
> Sorry mate, I havent heard that ACS look up the University Ranking. Share some links that you know where they talk about it.
> 
> Moreover, ACS accesses if the qualification meets the expectation as ICT-major and if it is relevant to the nominated occupation, it would be irrelevant for ACS to analyse the university ranking (my point of view)


Thank you, yes that's what I thought too. I lost the link for that forum, when I find it I will share it. But one link is here - Acs skill assessment

BTW - I haven't heard back from ACS. It is 51 days now since application 20 days with assessor.  Got my PTE tomorrow.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Thank you, yes that's what I thought too. I lost the link for that forum, when I find it I will share it. But one link is here - Acs skill assessment
> 
> BTW - I haven't heard back from ACS. It is 51 days now since application 20 days with assessor.  Got my PTE tomorrow.


Upto my knowledge, ranking is the least thing where the ACS will be interested to look into. 


I totally understand, this waiting time kills. Hopefully you receive your report pretty soon. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Upto my knowledge, ranking is the least thing where the ACS will be interested to look into.
> 
> 
> I totally understand, this waiting time kills. Hopefully you receive your report pretty soon.
> ...


I was hoping to receive it today. Last time the Case officer emailed me a default response of wait time and said your current status is "ready to assess"


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> I was hoping to receive it today. Last time the Case officer emailed me a default response of wait time and said your current status is "ready to assess"


Btw, when did you received their response? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Btw, when did you received their response?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Applied on 5th June
Asked for additional Docs on 8th June and I couldn't upload them until 30th June due to the system maintenance.
Uploaded additional docs on 30th June
On 8th July got a confirmation that file is now being assessed
Since 8th July it is has been with assessor
Contacted ACS and Case officer on 13th July
On 17th July got the response to wait and she said your application is currently under "ready to assess" stage
Since then no other communication, did not want to keep checking.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Applied on 5th June
> Asked for additional Docs on 8th June and I couldn't upload them until 30th June due to the system maintenance.
> Uploaded additional docs on 30th June
> On 8th July got a confirmation that file is now being assessed
> ...


Oh I am sorry to hear. I assume that in your case the the complete application date must be 30th June. I guess that must be the reason for this lengthy delay. 

(It might sound bad) My application was with assessor for almost 25+ days. In general their average processing time is increased to month in most of the cases. 

I wish you all the best. Just keep us posted. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear. I assume that in your case the the complete application date must be 30th June. I guess that must be the reason for this lengthy delay.
> 
> (It might sound bad) My application was with assessor for almost 25+ days. In general their average processing time is increased to month in most of the cases.
> 
> ...


Sure, I will do that ! Thank you


----------



## gautam99 (Jul 19, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> I have asked this question earlier however did not see any response so asking again.
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS assessment via RPL route since Jun 2017? If yes have you received your assessment and how long it took for the assessment?


I did.. applied on 18th June.. moved to 'with assessor' within 2 days. Since then I haven't received any update. Emailed them couple of times but got no no response


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Received ACS assessment today morning (26 July). Had applied on 21 June (Software Engineer - 261313)

They deducted 2 years of my work ex.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Received ACS assessment today morning (26 July). Had applied on 21 June (Software Engineer - 261313)
> 
> They deducted 2 years of my work ex.


Congratulations.. and good luck for EOI  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

gautam99 said:


> I did.. applied on 18th June.. moved to 'with assessor' within 2 days. Since then I haven't received any update. Emailed them couple of times but got no no response




I applied on 18th July (RPL), it's still with Case officer and hasn't moved to assessor. Checked my mails and haven't received any additional document requirement request also.
Is this is standard application moving time now?


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

I applied for assessment for 263111 on 19th July. Today, it moved to "With accessor" stage. I will keep the thread updated as we make progress. 

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

*261111?*

Has anyone who filed in June for code 261111 got their result?


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

I submitted for anzsco 261312 on june 30 th through upgraded interface. Moved to assessor on july 14 th.No update till now.may b I should wait till august 14 i.e. one month from the date it moved to assesor stage.

ACS really taking too much time

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mine is the same case as yours. I applied for ACS on 19July for 263111. Still with CO.
Hope it moves to assessor this week.



braich.abhijeet said:


> I applied for assessment for 263111 on 19th July. Today, it moved to "With accessor" stage. I will keep the thread updated as we make progress.
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> ...


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Sure, I will do that ! Thank you


Shalin finally got my positive assessment. Both Graduation and Diploma went in as AQF Major and all 6 years of experience was assessed positive. No Deduction. Thank GOD !! Patience was worth it. Waiting on PTE, if 7 then 70 if 8 then 80. Hoping for the best, I am sure God will always do his best for me 

Got it last night a 5:40 PM AEST time, I just got out of my PTE Exam and saw the email.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Shalin finally got my positive assessment. Both Graduation and Diploma went in as AQF Major and all 6 years of experience was assessed positive. No Deduction. Thank GOD !! Patience was worth it. Waiting on PTE, if 7 then 70 if 8 then 80. Hoping for the best, I am sure God will always do his best for me
> 
> Got it last night a 5:40 PM AEST time, I just got out of my PTE Exam and saw the email.


God is good all the time. 
Congratulations buddy. Am glad you got positive result. 

No deduction? Was your experience based in Australia? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Shalin finally got my positive assessment. Both Graduation and Diploma went in as AQF Major and all 6 years of experience was assessed positive. No Deduction. Thank GOD !! Patience was worth it. Waiting on PTE, if 7 then 70 if 8 then 80. Hoping for the best, I am sure God will always do his best for me
> 
> Got it last night a 5:40 PM AEST time, I just got out of my PTE Exam and saw the email.


All the best for your PTE.  

BTW was your skill requirement met date is same as graduation date? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> God is good all the time.
> Congratulations buddy. Am glad you got positive result.
> 
> No deduction? Was your experience based in Australia?
> ...


Ah, thats what I believe in too (God is good all the time)

No, Indian Experience. My skill met was 2011, all experience after that was counted in. I don't have any work experience in Australia. I just did a Diploma in IT which was counted too. I wasn't sure if my BBA Comp App will get considered so I came to Melb and did a Diploma in IT. How many points are you at?


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> All the best for your PTE.
> 
> BTW was your skill requirement met date is same as graduation date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes it was, 2011. Thank you, just eagerly waiting for PTE. I couldn't attempt all questions in PTE reading.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Yes it was, 2011. Thank you, just eagerly waiting for PTE. I couldn't attempt all questions in PTE reading.


Hope you get positive results there also. And I have total 60 points as of now. September 5th I will gain 5 more points for experience. And i have initiated skill assessment for my wife's occupation under 261112(System Analyst), she is BE in information science & engineering,if the results comes as out positive i will claim 5 more points. Hoping for the best. 
 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Hope you get positive results there also. And I have total 60 points as of now. September 5th I will gain 5 more points for experience. And i have initiated skill assessment for my wife's occupation under 261112(System Analyst), she is BE in information science & engineering,if the results comes as out positive i will claim 5 more points. Hoping for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I am pretty sure it will come through positive. God will do his best. 

My PTE Score is available but I can't see or download. Is it common?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> I am pretty sure it will come through positive. God will do his best.
> 
> My PTE Score is available but I can't see or download. Is it common?


Its pretty common, give it some time(I waited for 4 hours though) then download, you will get it. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Thanks everyone on this chain for updating their ACS statuses regularly and all the interactions.

I have finally received the positive assessment today with 2 years deduction.

Both BCA and MCA assessed as ICT Major in computing.

I even have 1 year onsite experience as I am currently in Melbourne and have completed 1 year , that gives me 5 points but I won't be claiming those as my role under 457 was nominated as support engineer by my employer although it was an L3 support with responsibilities of a software engineer.

Now I have got positive assessment as a Software Engineer. So will be filing EOI at 65 points.

Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks everyone on this chain for updating their ACS statuses regularly and all the interactions.
> 
> ...


Awesome.. Good Luck 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> Awesome.. Good Luck
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother.


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks everyone on this chain for updating their ACS statuses regularly and all the interactions.
> 
> ...


Hey Indy - That's good news that you have got a positive result. I'm now waiting for my results as both are episodes are similar this is some good news for me as well. Did you follow up with anyone in ACS for your response? My ACS has not moved from CO to assessor for a long time now. 

Chirag Modi


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Applied for mine and my wife skill assessment 25-July-2017, its with assessor now. 

Sathish


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

does spouse assessment helps?? and how does it? Please advise

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> does spouse assessment helps?? and how does it? Please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You will get additional 5 points, provided they also clear english test and score 7 all.

"You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
is under 50 years of age.
has competent English.
has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation.
has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation.
https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx "


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> does spouse assessment helps?? and how does it? Please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It can provide you 5 points provided your spouse's assessment is positive and has minimum required score in english test(PTE, IELTS)

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

R_J said:


> It can provide you 5 points provided your spouse's assessment is positive and has minimum required score in english test(PTE, IELTS)
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


RJ - I got my acs positive with 5 years experience. 
I have a question, I couldn't finish the last section in PTE reading. Expecting results today. I did the other sections very well. How long did your PTE results take, online portal status is taken and result status shows pending for me?


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> RJ - I got my acs positive with 5 years experience.
> I have a question, I couldn't finish the last section in PTE reading. Expecting results today. I did the other sections very well. How long did your PTE results take, online portal status is taken and result status shows pending for me?


I got my results the next day, usually u get the results in 2 days. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

chirag0105 said:


> Hey Indy - That's good news that you have got a positive result. I'm now waiting for my results as both are episodes are similar this is some good news for me as well. Did you follow up with anyone in ACS for your response? My ACS has not moved from CO to assessor for a long time now.
> 
> Chirag Modi



Hi Chirag,

It's taking a bit long for your application to move from CO to assessor but I would suggest you to wait as per the other posts from the people who applied for ACS in July, it's taking a fair bit for it to move from CO to Assessor for all of them. It's also not advisable to send an email for the follow-up within an interval of 4 weeks since you submitted the application.

Irrespective of the intermediate stages, they will still be following their SLA of 6-8 weeks for the whole application. So doesn't really matter much even if it takes a while for the application to move from CO to assessor i.e. the intermediate stages.

Just wait for sometime and send an email if the status still doesn't move when your into the 4th week and if it does move to assessor within this period and you're wait for the outcome, send an email when your into the 5th week.

My application was moved to assessor within 2 days. I did send an email for the follow-up after 4 weeks were over since the submit date of my application. Just be polite in the email that you send and start it with an apology for being pushy.


Regards,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## rotem (Apr 11, 2017)

I've got my results yesterday (July 26th) after applying (261313 Software engineer) at June 28th.

I have BSc. in Communication systems engineering and ACS guys assess it as ICT major in computing.


Best of luck to you all.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

rotem said:


> I've got my results yesterday (July 26th) after applying (261313 Software engineer) at June 28th.
> 
> I have BSc. in Communication systems engineering and ACS guys assess it as ICT major in computing.
> 
> ...


Did you hire a consultant or did it yourself? I bet documents submitted by consultants are more organized and get through early.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rotem (Apr 11, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> Did you hire a consultant or did it yourself? I bet documents submitted by consultants are more organized and get through early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



I'm working with a migration agent so I just sent him my Transcript, Degree certificate and Employment reference letters which were provided by my employers according to the ACS example letter (I asked them specifically to do so). The agent just took a brief look to see that everything is as the ACS requirements.

These (+Passport) were the only documents that were submitted.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

rotem said:


> I'm working with a migration agent so I just sent him my Transcript, Degree certificate and Employment reference letters which were provided by my employers according to the ACS example letter (I asked them specifically to do so). The agent just took a brief look to see that everything is as the ACS requirements.
> 
> These (+Passport) were the only documents that were submitted.


Nice work  .. Good luck for further journey!! see u down under some day 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Glad to see guest1700, Indy14 all got positive ACS results. Congratulations guys. 
Looking forward to mine, completed 1 month today ...


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi RJ,
How you managed to score 79 in PTE? Did you undergone any trainings or courses? Please guide me some tips or tricks to get good score.



R_J said:


> It can provide you 5 points provided your spouse's assessment is positive and has minimum required score in english test(PTE, IELTS)
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Glad to see guest1700, Indy14 all got positive ACS results. Congratulations guys.
> Looking forward to mine, completed 1 month today ...


Thanks Mate.

Wish you get it soon as well. It will be coming anytime for you now now. As it's taking a month approx. for the most.


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello Everyone, first of all I would like to thank this forum and it's associated members, regular reader of this forum and it gives me a lot of information towards ACS and visa invitations. Now I tell you guyz that I received my ACS reference letter today itself as I submitted on 26th June as computer network and system engineer 263111 all the very best for those who not received yet ??


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

One question I would like to ask 70 points is enough to get the invitation as system analyst or we need to improve our score and how much time it will take to call invitation with these points plz suggest .


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

anju_bala said:


> Hello Everyone, first of all I would like to thank this forum and it's associated members, regular reader of this forum and it gives me a lot of information towards ACS and visa invitations. Now I tell you guyz that I received my ACS reference letter today itself as I submitted on 26th June as computer network and system engineer 263111 all the very best for those who not received yet ??



Congratulations and good luck for your next steps.

How long was it with your assessor and can you share more details regarding your result. I applied on 26th june as well and it is still with assessor since july 14th. I am eager to know my results but still fingers crossed.

thank you
satish


----------



## anju_bala (Jul 28, 2017)

Since 29th June to till date it was with assessor


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

anju_bala said:


> Since 29th June to till date it was with assessor


Oh ok. so who was your assessor? did you get an email from acs general email or from a specific person?


----------



## R_J (Jul 6, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi RJ,
> How you managed to score 79 in PTE? Did you undergone any trainings or courses? Please guide me some tips or tricks to get good score.


No I did not take any trainings, i watched the videos available in YouTube.. watch navjot brar and e2language videos , there is another thread here called PTE-A which will give you lots of techniques. 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

Hey All,

I got my ACS result today and it is positive. As expected they deducted 2 years only.  

Now its time to concentrate on PTE  Hope i pull 79+ in all sections


----------



## P&C (Jul 26, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I got my ACS result today and it is positive. As expected they deducted 2 years only.
> 
> Now its time to concentrate on PTE  Hope i pull 79+ in all sections


May I ask when did you apply for the assessment?

Mine was apply on 3rd July still waiting...


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

P&C said:


> May I ask when did you apply for the assessment?
> 
> Mine was apply on 3rd July still waiting...


Applied on 27th June.
Moved to Assessor on 13th July.
Received the results on 28th July.

Altogether 31 days bro. 

Post June. the trend is 5 weeks to receive a result from ACS.


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

Got my PTE Academic score - PTE-A (L:85/R:68/S:90/W:82) 
Applying with 70 Points, all the best everyone


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

guest1700 said:


> Got my PTE Academic score - PTE-A (L:85/R:68/S:90/W:82)
> Applying with 70 Points, all the best everyone


Job code bro? 

If you clear reading, then you will have 80 points, August 9th round invite for sure.


----------



## gautam99 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another week passed.. completed 40 days..!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harij01 said:


> As some of you may have already raised your EOI request, I am posting this there.
> 
> I have completed PTE and have received positive ACS assessment as well. I am currently creating an EOI for 261111. I have a quick question on Employment History.
> 
> ...


Please maintain the courtesy of posting the question in a single thread.
I think you have posted the same question across several threads
Please post elsewhere or bump the post only if you don't get a response within a reasonable period of time

Cheers


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Newbienz-If you know the answer, can you please respond. I will promptly remove the thread elsewhere


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please maintain the courtesy of posting the question in a single thread.
> I think you have posted the same question across several threads
> Please post elsewhere or bump the post only if you don't get a response within a reasonable period of time
> 
> Cheers


Can someone please respond to my questions if you are aware? Thanks


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

harij01 said:


> Newbienz-If you know the answer, can you please respond. I will promptly remove the thread elsewhere


If someone has answers to your questions, they will answer for sure. Also keep in mind you don't have privileges to remove your threads. If you keep posting same copy-paste in different threads, chances are nobody would like to answer your questions.


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

Finally received ACS result today for my spouse.

Submitted on june 30 
Moved yo assessor on july 14th(due to some issues documents are not seen by case officer it seems.I have to mail them manually to get them uploaded.after which status moved to assesor)
Result - aug 1st

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

How many job episodes? Qualification, years deducted by ACS ?


----------



## Kranthi716 (Oct 20, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> How many job episodes? Qualification, years deducted by ACS ?


Anzsco -261312
Work experience - 1 company - 2 years 1 month experience
Qualification - B tech information technology
They deducted complete 2 years experience.
Basically we need ACS for partner skill assesment which needs 2 years of work experience in suitable occupation code.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Kranthi716 said:


> Anzsco -261312
> Work experience - 1 company - 2 years 1 month experience
> Qualification - B tech information technology
> They deducted complete 2 years experience.
> ...


Congratulations on the positive assessment  

Best is yet to come!


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

Any more results??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> I have asked this question earlier however did not see any response so asking again.
> 
> Has anyone applied for ACS assessment via RPL route since Jun 2017? If yes have you received your assessment and how long it took for the assessment?


Yes, I have received and it took 1 month.


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

I got my acs assessment positive last week saying my exp to count from may 2012, but not mentioned anything about my education score. I applied with RPL since i dont have any computer subject in degree and in masters. Does it mean that I will get the points for degree equivalent.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Finally, i got my positive assessment for 263111 as IT Major with 2 years deduction in experience. 

Total time taken is 23 days. Looks like ACS is back on track

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Finally, i got my positive assessment for 263111 as IT Major with 2 years deduction in experience.
> 
> Total time taken is 23 days. Looks like ACS is back on track
> 
> ...




Congratulations. I don't know if ACS is back to track. I applied on 13th July and I'm still waiting for my results. Anyone else who got a result ? I won't be emailing ACS till 31 days are completed for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

I applied on 11th July.. still waiting for results.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

as per immi tracker website, one person applied on 24th july and got it in 17 days.

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

dont think ACS is back on track...still taking around 30+ days to complete. Good that you got it quicker. I have applied on 12th July moved to CO on 12th July, moved to assessor on 7th August...still waiting for result. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> dont think ACS is back on track...still taking around 30+ days to complete. Good that you got it quicker. I have applied on 12th July moved to CO on 12th July, moved to assessor on 7th August...still waiting for result. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


i wish you all the luck.... hope you get it sooner than later

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

Team,
I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

rahuldev50 said:


> Team,
> 
> I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.




Can you please give us more details on the timelines ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

For the people who already got their results , when does the email from ACS usually come ? I'm trying to find out if there is some pattern being followed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

chirag0105 said:


> Can you please give us more details on the timelines ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it tookone month for me to get the acs assessment result


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

robbys said:


> Hi all....Applied for ACS on 13th June, ICT Security Specialist, all employment, edu, personal docs uploaded, though via a consultant.
> No update so far....Consultant says its under processing and delays are due to recent changes in ACS website and overhaul of job codes etc.
> 
> Fingers crossed....


Even I plan to apply under 262112 via consultant. DId you have a technical background? I have commerce background with CISA certification.....


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

robbys said:


> All, cleared my ACS today...gearing up for the next step.


hi, plz plz share me your subjects/units, so i can match with mine one and decide whether its worth to spend money or not.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

robbys said:


> All, cleared my ACS today...gearing up for the next step.


hi please share me your subjects/units, plz


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Finally, i got my positive assessment for 263111 as IT Major with 2 years deduction in experience.
> 
> Total time taken is 23 days. Looks like ACS is back on track
> 
> ...


Hi Abhijeet, even I applied for the same skillset, wanted to ask if ACS called up your referral, if so what did they ask and can you also tell me what is the mock test you took, cause I haven't taken anything yet thought I would do it after my results are positive.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi Abhijeet, even I applied for the same skillset, wanted to ask if ACS called up your referral, if so what did they ask and can you also tell me what is the mock test you took, cause I haven't taken anything yet thought I would do it after my results are positive.


No, ACS did not contacted anyone. i had given declaration from my previous and current managers. 

The mock tests were from PTE, just to evaluate where do i stand. PM me if you need any PTE study material.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## leobala6 (May 12, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Submitted the application to ACS today.
> But for priority processing option I chose "NO".
> 
> And we have two threads for "ACS June 2017"


Hi,

From where do you take the gold kit mock tests? can you please share the link to access those tests please? thanks!


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> No, ACS did not contacted anyone. i had given declaration from my previous and current managers.
> 
> The mock tests were from PTE, just to evaluate where do i stand. PM me if you need any PTE study material.
> 
> ...



Hey Abhijeet, it would be great if you could share the PTE mock with me. Since I am preparing it would be useful also would like to know if you have applied for EOI?


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hey Abhijeet, it would be great if you could share the PTE mock with me. Since I am preparing it would be useful also would like to know if you have applied for EOI?


Yes buddy, i have filed an EOI with 60 points but wont ever get invite as the cut off is 65 in my occupation.

You can signup for PTE mock test from the official website. They have two packs gold and silver. Almost everyone here recommends taking these mocka before the actual test. These tests are scored by PTE and can give you closest idea about where you stand and areas you need to work on. Gold or Silver is your choice. Google it up. PM me if there are any follow up questions.

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Can I get the latest ACS group link please?

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI 189: 22-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invited: 11-Sep-2018
Logded: 02-Oct-2018
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov 2017)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun 2017)


----------

